# المهندسين الحاصلين على جائزة بريتزكر



## هنادي الصدقية (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ^^

كثير مننا سمع عن جائزة بريتزكر لكن قليل يعرف عنها وعن بداياتها
لهذا السبب راح اعرفكم على جائزة بريتزكر وتاريخها 
وكل يوم راح اعرفكم على شخص واحد من الفائزين الاقدم الى الاحدث مع عرض اعمالهم:63: 

التأسيس:
تأسست الجائزة عام 1979 عن طريق مؤسسة Hyatt لعمل تكريم سنوي للمهندس موجود -على قيد الحياة- بحيث يكون صمم مشروع فيه خليط يدل على الموهبة والرؤيا والإلتزام ويكون اسهاما كبيرا للبشرية عن طريق الفن والعمارة.

وتعرف الجائزة باسم -الجائزة الهندسية الاعظم قيمة- او -نوبل الهندسة- وأخذت اسمها "بريتزكر" من عائلة بريتزكر التي لها مصالح تجارية دولية وعالمية مقرها في شيكاغو..
اشتهرت عائلة بريتزكر بدعمها ومساندتها لكل الجهود والأنشطة التعليمية والإجتماعية والثقافية والعلمية والطبية.:75: 

أفراد عائلة بريتزكر:
جاي بريتزيكر الذي ابتكر فكرة الجائزة مع زوجته سيندي توفي في 23 يناير 1999 فاصبح ابنه الأكبر توماس جاي بريتزكر رئيسا لمؤسسة Hyatt .
عام 2004 احتفلت مدينة شيكاغو بافتتاح متنزه Millennium والتي يوجد بها قاعة او سرادق موسيقي صممه فرانك جيري وهو احد الرابحين لجائزة بريتزكر ولاحقا في عام 2005 اصبحت هذه القاعة الموسيقية مكان لمراسم التكريم والاحتفال للرابحين ^^

و يوضح توم بريتزكر احد ابناء جاي بريتزكر سبب اهتمام عائلته قائلا: ليس غريبا أو مفاجئا مدى اهتمام عائلتي الشديد بالهندسة ذلك اننا نعيش في مدينة شيكاغو وهي مولد ناطحات السحاب والعمارة بكل اشكالها بالاضافة الى ان تلك المباني شيدها اعلام عالميين مثل لويس سوليفيان, فرانك لويد رايت, مايس فين دي رو, والعديد. 


الإمتيازات:
طبعا الجائزة هي تكريم للمهندسين بطريقتين الأولى هي الاعلام والشهرة الواسعة التي يحصل عليها اضافة الى تنافس الدول و المؤسسات العالمية على توظيف امثال هؤلاء لديها بمرتبات خيالية والثانية هي مبلغ مادي لا اعرفه بالضبط لكن اعلم انه كبير ويكفي المهندس لتنفيذ مشروعه الحلم بدون الخوف من الناحية المادية. 


معلومة اضافية:
زها حديد هي المرأة الوحيدة الحاصلة على الجائزة علما انا جميع الرابحين قبلها منذ عام 1997 كانوا رجال وايضا هي اصغر الرابحين سنا وعمرها حين حصلت على الجائزة 57 عام والاغلب كانوا قد تعدوا ال 60 عاما!! :55: 

الجائزة هندسية لكنها لا تعطى الا لشخص له مشروع واحد على الاقل منفذ وان كان صغير جدا ولا تعطى لموسوعة او كتاب او برنامج هندسي ولكن تعطى لمشروع منفذ او مرسوم.


وفي النهاية صورة لميدالية بريتزكر:

الوجه: على الاطراف مكتوب جائزة بريتزكر للهندسة وفي الوسط فراغ يحفر عليه اسمي 
امزح يحفر عليه اسم الرابح بالجائزة:13: 





[/IMG]





الخلف: مكتوب عليه 3 عبارات او كلمات الحزم-السلعة-الفرح ما فهمت القصد منها!!



[/IMG]

وفي المشاركات القادمة راح اعرفكم على الرابحين فرد فرد من عام 1997 الى 2007 و طبعا راح يكون في صور كثيرة لاعمالهم وما راح يكون في سرد وكلام كثير مثل هذي المشاركة باذن الله
وسامحوني على الإطالة

المصدر:

المعلومات كلها اخذتها من الموقع الرسمي لجائزة بريتزكر وللحصول على المزيد من المعلومات 
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site

والسلام خير ختام ^_^


----------



## أروى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## designer mido (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع....منتظرين البقية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرابح بجائزة بريتزكر لعام 1979*


فيليب جونسون:
هو اول رابح لهذه الجائزة وذلك عام 1979 اي العام الذي تاسست فيه الجائزة.

صورته:
تلاحظون في الصورة كبر السن وانا فضوية فحسبت عمره وطلع عمره يوم حصل على الجائزة 73سنة لهذا السبب تعتبر زها حديد اصغر الرابحين ^^





السيرة الحياتية:
نشأ و ولد فيليب جونسون في كليفلاند-اوهايو عام 1906 وقبل ان يبني اول مشروع له في عمر 36 كان جونسون كاتب-مؤلف-مدير متاحف-مؤرخ لكنه لم يكن مهندسا قط !!
في عام 1949 -بعد عمله عدة سنين كأول مدير لقسم الهندسة في متحف الفنون الحديثة- صمم جونسون سكنه الخاص في نيو كانن "كنعان الجديدة" وكان منزله بمثابة اكمال لحصوله على درجة الماجيستر في بحثه عن بيوت الزجاج الشهيرة.

اطلق جونسون لقب "مدرسة الهندسة العالمية" على معرض ام او ام اي (موما)
ومنذ عام 1989 وفر جونسون شبه المتقاعد وادخر وقته وجهده لمشاريعه الخاصة وكانت اخر تصاميمه لمدرسة الفنون الجميلة لكلية سيتون هيل في جرين برغ-بنسلفانيا


أعماله:
-بيت الزجاج\ نيو كانن\ سي تي:20: 








-برج ترانزكو\ هيوستن\ تكساس








-منطقة بينزويل ومركز ان سي ان بي\ هيوستن\ تكساس








-مقر شركة اي تي اند تي\ نيويورك
هنا ما عرفت اي من الابراج هو عمله لاني شاكة ما بين البرج الأبيض والأسود!!:87: 








-برج الجرس\ كاتدرائية الكريستال\ كنيسة بستان المجتمع\ كاليفورنيا








يتبع....غدا الرابح لعام 1980واعماله 
سلااااااااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله ^^

شكرا اختي اروى على التعقيب
والاخ ميدو تفضل الجزء الثاني وباقي كثير
-------------------------------------------
الرابح للسنة الثانية لجائزة بريتزكر اي عام 1980لويس باراغان-او بارغوان-:
و هو الرابح الثاني للجائزة عام 1980 واطلق على نفسه لقب مهندس اللاند سكيب – هندسة الارض والزراعة.

صورته:
احس ان الشر طالع من عيونه 






السيرة الحياتية:
ولد عام 1902 وتوفي 1988 ونشأ في غوادالاخارا-المكسيك كان دراسته وتخصص في الهندسة لكنه علم نفسه مهارات الهندسة المعمارية.
وفي الفترة ما بين 1920 الى 1930 تنقل كثيرا ما بين فرنسا واسبانيا واستكشف اماكن عديدة ولاحقا في عام 1931 استقر لفترة من الوقت في باريس ليحضر محاضرات لي كوربوزيه وفي عام 1951 توسعت رحلاته الى دولة المغرب.
رحلاته خلقت لدى المهندسين في المكسيك اهتمام ونوع من الشغف الخاص بهندسة وعمارة شمال افريقيا والأبيض المتوسط التي نقلها الى بلاده و عرضها لهم في المنشآت التي بناها هناك.
لقبت أعماله بالأعمال الإصلاحية او الميني ماليزت, وكانت المسطحات النقية والخالية- حوائط الجص واللبنه- الأخشاب التمبر- او حتى الماء هي عناصره الانشائية او التركيبية وكلها تتوافق مع الطبيعة.
ويلقب باراغوان نفسه بمهندس الطبيعة وذكر في احد الصحف "انا اؤمن بأنه واجب على المهندسين ان يصممو الحدائق بحيث تستخدم بقدر استخدام الناس لمنازلهم للرقي بالإحساس بالجمال والذوق واستمالة الناس للفنون الجميلة والقيم الفنية والروحية الأخرى" واردف لاحقا "إن اي عمل في مجال الهندسة لا يعبر عن الصفاء والسكون هو عمل خاطئ":70: 
بارغان له اقوال كثيرة مشهورة وكثير من الطلاب يستخدمون احد اقواله كقاعدة يسيرون عليها
وفي مسيرة التكريم عادة يلقي الفائزون كلمة ونصائح وغيرها ويذكر انه ختم كلمته بقوله " فن التأمل ... من الضروري للمهندس ان يتقن هذا الفن ويتعلم كيف يرى, أقصد ان يرى بلا حدود وبطريقة تكون الرؤيا عنده حرة غير مقيدة بالتحاليل المنطقية".


أعماله:
1-لاس اربوليداس\ ميكسيكو سيتي\ المكسيك







2- لوز كلاب\ ميكسيكو سيتي\ المكسيك







3- لوز كلاب2\ ميكسيكو سيتي\ المكسيك







4- فوينت دي لوس امانيت\ لوز كلاب\ ميكسيكو سيتي\ المكسيك







5- منزل باراغان\ تاكوبايا\ ميكسيكو سيتي\ المكسيك







6- منزل غيلاردي\ تاكوبايا\ ميكسيكو سيتي\ المكسيك







7- مصلى او معبد لل كابوشيناز ساكرامينتاريون\ تيل البان\ المكسيك







انتظروا البقية واتمنى تفاعل اكثر :80: 
والسلاااااام


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومة بجد جديدة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرابح بجائزة بريتزكر عام 1981*


جيمس ستيرلنغ:
و هو الرابح في العام 1981

صورته:








السيرة الحياتية:
ولد عام 1926 في غلاسكو-اسكتلندا و مات عام 1992 وهو من اشهر معماريين بريطانيا وبدأ اكتساب شهرته تحديدا منذ عام 1963 من خلال مشروعه في جامعة ليستر.
درس الهندسة وتخرج من جامعة ليفيربول لكنه بدأ تدريبه العملي في لندن ويعتبر من المعماريين النشطين جدا وله مشاريع كثيرة فقبل ان يستلم جائزة بريتزكر كان له مشاريع اخرى غير مشروع جامعة ليستر السابق ذكرها

ومنها: (مركز تدريب اوليفتي هيزلايمر- مبنى تاريخي لجامعة كامبريدج- توسعة جامعة رايس في تكساس- والعديد من مشاريع سكنية منخفضة التكاليف)
وفي العام 1981 انهى تماما مركز العلوم الاجتماعية في برلين ويعتبر من المشاريع الرئيسة له وكذلك مركز الفنون المسرحية لجامعة كورنيل وكذلك عمل عدة توسعات واصلاحات لمتاحف ومعارض في لندن.


أعماله:

1-مبنى الهندسة لجامعة ليستر\ المملكة المتحدة.








2- مبنى التاريخ لجامعة كامبريدج\ المملكة المتحدة.








3- مركز (دبليو-زد- بي) للعلوم الاجتماعية\ برلين\ المانيا.








4- مركز الفنون المسرحية\ جامعة كورنيل\ نيويورك.








5- معرض ستيت غاليري\ شوتغارت\ المانيا.


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم وأرجو عدم إهمال المعماريين الذين حصلوا عليها مثل ومن عالمنا العربي المعمارية زهاء حديد من العراق وللتأكد من المعماريين الحاصلين على الجائزة راجعوا الموقع:www.arcspace.com


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام

الاخ sacrface6us :
شكرا لتعقيبك واكيد ما رح اهمل المعمارية زهاء حديد
لكن انا اذكرهم حسب الترتيب من الاقدم الى الاحدث
راح اتكلم عنها وعن مشاريعها لاحقا ان شاء الله

الأخ معماري ينبع : العفو .. 
يكفي متابعتكم للموضوع


كيفن روش:
و هو الرابح في العام 1982

صورته:







السيرة الحياتية:

ولد كيفن روش في دوبلن- ايرلندا في 1922 وهاجر إلى الولايات المتحدة في 1948 وفي العام 1964 اصبح مواطنا امريكي وعمل هناك لمدة 10 سنوات كل سنة مع مهندس غير السابق.
وكانت بدايته او وقفته الاولى بالتقديم لدورة في معهد ايلينوي للتكنلوجيا في شيكاغو التي درس بها مايس فين دي رو.
وفي الواقع كان من المتوقع دائما حصول روش على جائزة بريتزكر فهو لم يكن بغريب عليه لكثرة الجوائز والتقادير التي حصل عليها من قبل وكذلك كثرة المديح عنه.:63: 

ومن النجاحات المبكرة له حصوله على تكريم ومنحة من حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا للتفوق في التصميم و اخرى من نيويورك وحصل على درجة البكلورياس في الهندسة المعمارية عام 1945 من الجامعة الوطنية بايرلندا ونال مرتبة الشرف عام 1977من نفس الجامعة. 

وحصل على العديد من الشهادات والدرجات العلمية من معاهد وجامعات مختلفة ونال عدة جوائز وللاستزادة والتفصيل اكثر عن المنافسات التي ربح بها ينصح بقراءة السيرة الذاتية له من الموقع المذكور سابقا .

ومن اكثر مشاريع روش شهرة ونجاح مؤسسة فورد في مدينة نيويورك وتولى روش في خلال 20 سنة مسئولية حوالي 50 مشروع رئيسي:67: كالمكاتب والادارات!!
ذكره ناقد معماري في صحيفة نيويورك تايمز بانه من أعظم مصممين القرن العشرين ابداعا في مجال الزجاج وانه مصمم مبدع وذكي ويدير الأعمال ببراعة من دون الوقوع في فخ النظريات والافراط المسرحي!!
نسيت اذكر ان المعلومات كلها بموقع إنجليزي واترجمها انا حسب فهمي ولذلك بعض اقوال المهندسين تصعب ترجمتها علي لانها اقوال فلسفية لكني احاول ان انقلها باقرب معنى ممكن. 


أعماله:

1-متحف ونثروب روكفلر للآثار-مبني تحت الأرض\ كالفورنيا







2-فندق كارلتون ريتز ميلينا\ سنغافورة













3-متحف اوكلندا للفنون الحديثة


























كان بودي اضع صور اكثر لاعمال المهندس

اعماله كثيرة ومتنوعة جدا لكن صعب علي البحث عن مشاريعه بسبب ان هناك مؤسسة هندسة عالمية باسمه
فيختلط علي الامر اذا كان المشروع صمم بواسطة كيفن روش فلا اعلم المقصود الشركة!!


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

نستكمل السلسلة ومهندس اليوم....

ليو مينغ بيينغ:
نال جائزة بريتزكر عام 1983.

صورته:





نبذة عنه:
ولد في الصين عام 1917 وقدم إلى الولايات المتحدة عام 1935 للدراسة في معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا ونال درجة الباكلورياس عام 1940 ثم درس في مدرسة هارفارد للتصميم ونال درجة الماجستير عام 1946.:85: 
صمم ليو ما يفوق 50 مشروعا في الولايات المتحدة وخارجها ويعتبر المبنى الشرقي لمعرض الفنون الوطني في واشنطن من اكثر اعماله شهرة ونجاحا وكذلك غراند لوفر- باريس- فرنسا\ بنك هونغ كونغ- الصين\ مكتبة جون كينيدي العامة- بوسطن\ المركز الوطني للدراسات الجوية- كولورادو\ قاعة مدينة دالاس- تكساس\ والكثير...:75: 

أعماله:

1-المركزالوطني للفنون\ واشنطن.




من الداخل:








2-بنك الصين\ هونغ كونغ.







3-مكتبة جون فيتزغرالد العامة\ بوسطن.







4-مركز سيمفونية مايرسون\ دالاس\ تكساس.







5-غراند اللوفر\ باريس\ فرنسا.


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الصور حلوة اوى اوى
مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد المتواصل
جزاك اللهه خيرا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ^^

اختي sasy0o0o شكرا للاهتمام والمتابعة ^_^

ولسة ما كملت ولا ربع الموضوع انا ذكرت الى الآن 5 مهندسين فقط من اصل 29 :3: 



ريتشارد ماير:
نال جائزة بريتزكر عام 1984.


صورته:







نبذة عنه:
ريتشارد ماير هو اصغر من نال جائزة بريتزكر في عمر 49 سنة!!:15: 
بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة صمم "مركز جيتي، مركز فنون يموله جي . باول جيتي".

ويعبر ماير عن جذوره بقوله: لي كوربوزيه مؤثر عظيم على فكري ولكن هناك معماريون اخرون لهم تأثيرهم هم ايضا ويتغير قوة تاثيرهم، فرانك لويد رايت كان مهندسا عظيما فأنا لم استطع ان اعمل بيت والداي بدون كما هو الآن من دون أن أتأثر بمنزل النهر – المنزل صممه رايت- ومازال منزله هو الأفضل وكلنا تأثرنا ب لي كوربوزيه, فرانك لويد رايت, الافار الاتو, و مايز فين دي رو لكن ليس بشكل أقل من برامينت, بوروموني, و برنيني!!
ويقول ايضا: 
الهندسة هي تقليد وسلسة مستمرة سواء كنا مع أو ضد الامور التقليدية فاننا متأثرين بها وكل ما نبنيه او نصممه الأن له علاقة و متصل بالماضي فنحن نتطور .

عام 1963 بدأ ماير عمله الخاص في سكنه في اسيكس فيلز- نيوجيرسي واقام في شقته عمله وتجارته الخاصة، "شكرا لللرب على نعمة الوالدين وايمانهم بقدراتنا":75: عبارة قالها ماير.

في بداية عمله كانت اغلب مشاريعه عبارة عن لجان او وحدات سكنية من منازل وشقق وبعد الشهرة اصبح يصمم المتاحف والمعارض ثم في آخر اعماله اصبح يصمم جامعات ومدارس ومراكز تعليمية.



أعماله:

1-المعرض العالي للفنون\ اتلانتا\ ولاية جيورجيا.





صورة ليلية ولاحظوا كيف الإنارة لها دور مهم:20: 







2-مركز جيتي\ لوس انجليس\ كاليفورنيا –اللقطة للمعرض حين كان تحت الإنشاء-







3-مركز برونكس لتطوير المتأخرين عقليا.







4-ذي اثينيوم اوف نيو هارموني  \ انديانا.






سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم^^

حبيت اذكر واصحح اني في بداية الموضوع ذكرت ان المهندسة زها حديد اصغر من نال الجائزة وهذا الشائع عند الناس لكن المعلومة كانت خطأ 

فحسب الموقع الرسمي ريتشارد ماير هو اصغر شخص على الاطلاق وحصل على الجائزة بسن 49 مثل ما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة

واعتذر لاني ما كتبت اليوم لكني مشغولة 
وان شاء الله بكرة راح اتكلم عن المهندس هانز هولين

سلاام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (27 أكتوبر 2007)

يا لخيبة الامل 
اهئ اهئ محد يرد على موضوعي :82: 

حتى لو انا خلاص الموضوع بديته وراح اكمل لو جلست اكلم نفسي 
لان نفسي اول مرة تقرا موضوعي  

المهم نستكمل و شخصية اليوم هي:
------------------------------------------------

هانز هولين:
نال جائزة بريتزكر 1985


صورته:






حياته:
ولد عام 1934 في فيينا, النمسا و منذ طفولته المبكرة تجلت وعرف عنه عبقريته في الرسم وعلى الرغم من انه اختار ان يدر العمارة الا ان ابداعاته فنيا واعماله الفنية مشهورة و معروضة في اماكن عامة كثيرة.
كثير وصفوه بعدة اوصاف غير المعماري فوصفوه بالفنان, المعلم, المؤلف، مصم أثاث و مصمم اواني فضية.

تخرج من اكاديمية الفنون الجميلة ومدرسة الهندسة المعمارية في فيينا عام 1956 ونال العضوية في مجموعة هاركنيس التي تؤهله وتعطيه الفرصة للسفر إلى الولايات المتحدة.

قدم مشروع تخرج في معهد الينوي للتقنية في شيكاغو واكمل الماجستير في جامعة كاليفورنيا "بيركيلي" عام 1960 وفي خلال تلك السنوات التي قضاها في امريكا سنحت له الفرصة بمقابلة وتلقي الدروس من مهندسين اعجب بهم ك مايز فين دي رو وفرانك لويد رايت وريتشارد نيوتشرا.

ذكرت مجلة الفن والعمارة في عام1963 مقولة له: 
"اليوم لاول مرة في تاريخ البشرية في هذه اللحظة : الكم الهائل من العلوم المطورة والتكنلوجيا المتفوقة فإننا نبني ما نريد ونصنع عمارة حرة غير مقيدة باساليب انشاء وتقنيات بل هي عمارة توظف وتستخدم التقنية.
اليوم العمارة المطلقة الخالصة والحقيقية يكون الانسان هو الحكم والمدير الوحيد لها في هذا الفراغ الواسع ولا مدبر غيره!!"

لازم ارجع اذكر هذي ترجمتي الشخصية على حسب المعنى لانها مقولة والتشبيهات صعبة!!


أعماله:

1-مكتب السياحة النمساوية\ فيينا\ النمسا.







2-متحف الزجاج والسيراميك\ طهران\ إيران.







3-محل سكولن للمجوهرات\ فيينا\ النمسا.







4-متحف بلدية ابتيبرج مونش جلاد باخ\ النمسا.
مو متاكدة من الاسم ما عرفت اقراه:57: 
Municipal Museum Abteiberg Monchengladbach-Austria







5-منزل هاس 








6-متحف الفنون الحديثة\ فرانكفورت\ المانيا








سلاااااام


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ازاى محدش بيقرا موضوعك؟
انا متباعاه علطول يمكن مش بشارك برد لان مستمتعه بالمرجع التاريخى المعاصر الرائع دة
جزاكى الله خيرا اخت هنادى


----------



## Asma (1 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع شيق ومهم..
ومجهود راااائع ياهنادي... اهنيك على إصرارك وعلى طموحك وحرصك على إفادة الزملاء بالرغم من جدولك المزدحم كطالبة في الجامعة...




> الخلف: مكتوب عليه 3 عبارات او كلمات الحزم-السلعة-الفرح ما فهمت القصد منها!!


حسب ما ذكر في موقع الجائزه هو أن الكلمات الثلاث مأخوذه من نظريات وأفكار ذكرها فيتروفيوس في كتبه العشره للعماره والتي أهداها إلى الإمبراطور الروماني أغسطس..
بعد 2000 سنه أتى هنري واتسون سفير انجلترا في إيطاليا وكتب رسالة سماها "عناصر العماره" Elements of Architecture والتي هي عباره عن ترجمه لما ذكره فيتروفيوس في كتبه العشرة. وقد أقتبس واتسون مقولة فيتروفيس كما هي "
"The end is to build well. Well-building hath three conditions: commodity, firmness and delight."

هذه الحالات الثلاث للعماره الجيده حفرت على الميدالية من الخلف.

عقبال ما اشوف اسمك على وحده من الميداليات هذي :12: 
الله يوفقك


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اختي sasy:
ما شاء الله عليك وشكرا للمتابعة
اكيد انا ما اقصدك ويكفيني اني اعرف انك مستمتعة وهذا اهم شي عندي الحمدلله ^_^

اختي Asma:
العفو ^^
وشكرا للتوضيح 

وبالنسبة للميدالية رح اعطيكم خبر لما ينكتب اسمي عليها ما رح انساكم لا تخافون:68: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



جوتفريد بوم:
نال جائزة بريتزكر 1986

صورته:







حياته:
تدرب المعماري جوتفريد في مدينة كولونيا, المانيا وكانت اعماله متنوعة جدا و متدرجة من التصاميم البسيطة الى المعقدة والمركبة باستخدام العديد من الخامات والمواد فيخرج احيانا بمشاريع متواضع واحيانا بمشاريع عظيمة وتذكارية.

وصف في الستينات بالشخص التعبيري وبعد فترة بمحدث البوهوس -يظهر ان البوهوس نوع من العمارة!! - 

كان بوم دائما يحب الربط بين القديم والحديث و عمل علاقات بين الافكار التخيلية والواقع الفيزيائي او العالم الحقيقي ويؤمن ان تصميم عمارة صغيرة يجب ان يتفق مع التخطيط المدني للمدينة حتى لو تنازل المعماري المصمم للعمارة عن بعض بصماته الخاصة لكن المهم هو الترابط بين الأشياء من ادقها لاكبرها.

ذكر بوم مرة في مقولة له عن تصوره بعمارة الناس في المستقبل: لا اعتقد ان العمارة في المستقبل ستعتمد على الاعمار وانشاء المباني كما الان ولن يستمر الناس في ملئ الاراضي بالمنشآت بل العكس ستعتمد اكثر على اعادة الاراضي والقرى القديمة والازالة بدلا من الانشاء.




أعماله:

1- مشروع عبارة عن كنيسة ومركز للشباب ومكتبة قراءة/ كولونيا/ ألمانيا






2- مبنى بلدية راينبيرج/ ألمانيا






3- كنيسة الحج/ نيفيجاس/ ألمانيا






من الداخل:








4- مبنى مكاتب زوبلين/ شوتغارت/ المانيا






انتهى جزء اليوم وان شاء الله الجاي اكثر
سلاااام


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

والله موضوع حلو كثيييييييييير , ومعلومات جديدة , الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

mesh 3aref a2oool ayh ... gazaak allah 5yraan fel3an we wafkny allah we eyaky ela tareek elgana ...


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تعرفى انى اسمع اسم المعمارى دة
بس اعملة فعلا زى ماقلتى بتتراوح بين البساطة والتواضع وبين العظمة والحداثة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (6 نوفمبر 2007)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> وصف في الستينات بالشخص التعبيري وبعد فترة بمحدث البوهوس -يظهر ان البوهوس نوع من العمارة!!


 
فعلا الباوهوس مدرسة في العمارة و كذلك في تصميم الاثاث..و شهرتها الاكبر في الاثاث لما أحدثته من طفرة في هذا المجال
ظهرت في المانيا و لكن في البداية قضي هتلر عليها و أنهي وجودها(معرفش ليه ..الظاهر هتلر ده مكانش سايب حد في حاله) و بعد انتهاء الحرب و رحيل هتلر عادت للوجود و ازدهرت و انتشرت في العالم

ان شاء الله أعمل عنها موضوع في المنتدي مع صور لأعمال هذه المدرسة


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 نوفمبر 2007)

designer mido قال:


> فعلا الباوهوس مدرسة في العمارة و كذلك في تصميم الاثاث..و شهرتها الاكبر في الاثاث لما أحدثته من طفرة في هذا المجال
> ظهرت في المانيا و لكن في البداية قضي هتلر عليها و أنهي وجودها(معرفش ليه ..الظاهر هتلر ده مكانش سايب حد في حاله) و بعد انتهاء الحرب و رحيل هتلر عادت للوجود و ازدهرت و انتشرت في العالم
> 
> ان شاء الله أعمل عنها موضوع في المنتدي مع صور لأعمال هذه المدرسة





واحنا فى انتظار الموضوع ياميدو


----------



## designer mido (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اتفضلي يا sasy الموضوع انت و باقي الاعضاء يا رب يعجبكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=597517#post597517


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


اخ/ مؤيد التايكر
شكرا لمرورك ويكفي استمتاعكم بالموضوع

اخ/ معتز
العفو.. لا تقول اي شي اهم شي تنبسط بالمتابعة

اختي/ sasy
مشكورة جدا على متابعتك الممتازة للموضوع وتسعدني اطلالتك ^^
ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للاخ ميدو وشكرا للموضوع مرة اخرى : )

---------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله....نبدا

كنزو تانج:
الرابح في العام 1987




صورته:









حياته:
ولد تانج في مدينة صغيرة اسمها ايماباري في جزيرة شيكوكو في اليابان ونال الجائزة في عمر 74 سنة..

ان يكون تانج معماريا ليس غريبا فهذا كان اكثر ما يتمناه منذ طفولته ومنذ ان كان ولدا صغيرا وكان اكثر ما يثيره ويهيج مخيلته اعمال لي كوربوزيه وكان دائما بالعمارة دائما حتى اصبح طالبا في قسم العمارة بجامعة طوكيو عام 1935..

وفي عام 1946 اصبح استاذ مساعد في الجامعة والمنظم لمختبرات تانج 
تانج استاذ ناجح وينتج طلاب متميزين ومن طلابه المعماريين: فوميهيكو ماكي، كوجي كاميا، اراتا ايسوزوكي، كيشو كوروكاوا وتاني اوكي

بالنسبة لي اول مرة اسمع بهذه الاسماء :87: 
لكن عادة المعماريين اليابانين بالرغم من نجاحاتهم مظلومين:80: الشهرة والاعلام على عكس معماريين اوروبا وامريكا!!

ساهم تانج في اعادة اعمار هيروشيما -انشأ تانج منتزه ومركز السلام في مدينة هيروشيما جعلت المدينة رمزا للشوق الى الامان- :84: 
في العام الذي ربح فيه الجائزة كشف تانج عن المخططاتالتي عملها مسبقا لطوكيو الحديثة ومجمع المدينة وكان قد خطط لعمل برجين وبلازا واسعة وحديقة وقاعة كبيرة.

في جميع اعماله يلاحظ وجود ثيم او نظام او نسق متكرر خاص فيه ويعتقد تانج ان الهندسة يجب ان تحتوي على شي ما يخاطب قلب الانسان ويانس له بل حتى ان الكتل الاساسية والفراغات والمظهر العام يجب ان تكون معقولة ومنطقية!
العمل الابداعي حاظر في الوقت الحالي كاتحاد بين مهارة البشر والتكنولوجيا اما التقاليد والعادات فتلعب دور المحفز الذي يعزز التفاعل الكيميائي مع ان هذا الدور لا يظهر في الناتج النهائي!!
التقليدية من المؤكد انها تلعب دورا في الخلق والانتاج لكن لا يمكن ان تكون مبدعة بذاتها!!

هذه كانت لمحة بسيطة عن حياته وفي الموقع الاصلي يوجد اكثر...


اعماله:

1-فندق اكاساكا برنس\ طوكيو\ اليابان






2-مجمع قاعة مدينة طوكيو -مجسم-






3-كاتدرائية القديسة مريم\ طوكيو\ اليابان

من الداخل::20: 





من الخارج:








الى الآن تكلمت عن 9 معماريين وباقي 21  
الباقين في 21 اسبوع القادمين ان شاء الله 

سلاااااااااااام


----------



## designer mido (16 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك أختنا هنادي علي اهتمامك باكمال موضوعك للنهاية رغم انك أكيد بتعاني من كتر المشاريع ...ما احنا مجربين زيك ههههههه

أنا شخصيا عليا الترم ده تسليم مشروع تصميم داخلي و مشروع معماري و مشروع تصميم أثاث ..ده غير اللوح و التقارير الخاصة بالمواد التانية علي كام ماكيت حلوين :3: :3: :3: 

 وربنا يوفقنا كلنا ان شاء الله


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يعينك ويقدرك على تكلمة ال90 بس بجد مفيد جدا جدا الموضوع دة خصوصا انه بيقدم نظرية وفكر كل واحد من دول فى العمارة ودة بشكل تلقائى بينمى جوانا وفى فكرنا مساله الشغل على اساس فكرى وليست فقط مخيلة معمارية
جزاك الله خيرا ياهنادى
ميدو شكرا جدا على الرباط وجارى الاطلاع


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 نوفمبر 2007)

سورى ال30 معمارى الباقيين


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 نوفمبر 2007)

عاجبنى جدا مبنى الكاتدرائية


----------



## معماري حنان (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
موضوع اكتر من رائع وطريقه عرض ممتازه
واسلوب الكتابه شيق وغير ممل وفقك الله اخت هنادي.


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

المصمم ميدو
فعلا المشاريع كثيرة وانا عندي تقريبا 3 مشاريع مثلك لكنهم مشروع تصميم داخلي وهو الرئيسي ومشروع سياحي بيئي ومشروع تصميم قسم في معرض مؤقت  
لكن الحمدلله المطلوب ماكيت واحد مو ماكيتات ^^

sasy 
انا عاجبني مبنى الكاتدرائية مثلك : )
و مبروووووووووووووك التميز انتي تستاهلينه :77: 

معماري حنان 
شكرا للمرور

------------------------------------

اليوم عندنا معماريين مو واحد ^^

لان في سنة 1988 وهي عاشر سنة من يوم تاسست مجموعة بريتزكر ربح شخصين جائزة بريتزكر وهم:
1-غوردون بوناشافت
2-اوسكار نيماير
هم مختلفين في الشكل وطبيعة التصميم لكنهم كلهم يشتركون في اسلوب المودرينزم-العصرية والحداثة-

وسبب انهم كانوا شخصين لان اخر مرحلة يكون فيها مجموعة من المعماريين ولجنة تحكمهم او تعطيهم نقاط فصار انهم تعادلوا في النقاط وكانت الاعلى:14: :14: 

كل واحد راح اتكلم عنه لحاله
---------------------------------

غوردن بوناشافت 1909-1990









حياته:
يعود له الفضل في بداية عصر جديد من ناطحاتالسحاب من خلال مشروعه الرئيس الاول عام 1952
وهو عبارة عن منزل او مبنى من 25 طابق في نيويورك.

يتفق العديد على انه يعتبر حجر الاساس في تاسيس الستايل العالمي التابع للمواصفات القياسية الامريكية -اميريكان ستاندارد- يصح الكلام على الاقل في السبعينات من القرن العشرين.

في السنين المتقدمة اعلن كمعلم تاريخي للمنشآت الحديثة في نيويورك = اعلن كاول مبنى عصري

ابتدا بوناشافت حياته المهنية لدى ادوارد درويل ستون قبل ان يتحول او ينظم الى لويد سكايدمور عام1937ومن احد اول واقدم المهام التي وكل بها هو تصميم مبنى -نيويورك وورلد فير- عام 1939

تدخل بوناشافت في الحرب العالمية الثانية وساعد على حماية المعماريين -ما اعرف كيف لكن اظن مبنى نيويورك فير كان مركز او ملاذ لهم- 

وعندما عاد عام 1946 -بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية حسب ظني- اصبح اسم المؤسسة بدلا من نيويورك في اصبح سكيدمور اوينج و ميريل والمعروفة ب اس او ام-الحروف الاولى

اخر مشروع له قبل ان يتقاعد كان تصميم البنك التجاري الوطني في جدة في المملكة العربية السعودية عام 1983 على 3 مستويات مختلفة لكل جهة من المبنة يوجد-لوجياس- سماها بوناشافت حدائق في الهواء ويقول ان هذا المشورع هو افضل واكثر مشاريعه تميزا :77: 

وناسة في السعودية مع اني ما قد شفته :67: 



اعماله:

1- بنك ساحل ميدلاند\ نيويورك\ نيويورك المدينة






2-متحف وحديقة هيرش هورن للمنحوتات\ واشنطن العاصمة






3-البنك الوطني التجاري\ جدة\ المملكة العربي السعودية فعلا اجمل مشاريعه ^^






4- عمل اضافة-تعديلات او توسعة- الى معرض البرايت نوكس للفنون\ بوفالو\ نيويورك






5- مكتبة ليندون بينز جونسون\ جامعة تكساس\ اوستن\ تكساس






6-مكتبتة مخطوطات وكتب بينياك النادرة\ جامعة يال\ المبنى الجديد\ ط.م.







وبعد شوي بكتب عن المعماري الثاني -اوسكار-


سلام


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*المهدسين الحاصلين على الجائزة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مش عارف اقول إيه يا مهندسة ياعظيمة / هنادي الصدقية :12:
ربنا يكرمك ويقويكي 
وإن شــاء الله نسمع في يوم من الأيام يكون اسمك على الميدالية 
شكرا على 
الموضوووووووووووووووع:28:
المووووووووووووقع:28:
ربنا يبارك ليك على 
المجهوووووووووووووووود :28:
لو ممكن أساعد ياريت تطلبي 
وربنا يكرمك وتخلصي الموضوع الرائع ده 
:31::31::31:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

​


----------



## designer mido (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت هنادي/من خلال مشاريعك اللي قولتيها اتوقع انك بتدرسي انتريور مثلي مش عمارة خارجية ..فهل فعلا ده صحيح. و لو كنتي فعلا بتدرسي عمارة داخلية و ديكور بتدرسيها في كلية ايه لاني سمعت ان في السعودية هناك قسم واحد في المملكة لدراسة التصميم الداخلي و هو قسم التصميم الداخلي بكلية العمارة جامعة الملك فيصل...كنت حابب اعرف لاني مش لاقي كتيرهنا في المنتدي بيدرسوا عمارة انتريور و لكن كله هنا تخصصه عمارة اكستريور


----------



## sasy0o0o (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ايوة الغالبية يا ميدو بتدرس اكستيريور لاننا فى مصر كمان وفى كتير من الدول الانتيريور مجرد جزء من الاكستيريور ودة طبعا فى الحقيقة ظلم كبير جدا للتصميم الداخلى ولكن انا مهتمة جدا بالنتيريور واتمنى انى لما اخلص الدراسة كطالبة اتخصص فى دراسات حرة فى التصميم الداخلى


اخت هناى بجد مش عارفة اقوللك اية بجد بتدهشينى كل مرة باسماء جديدة جدا واعمال ليها عمرى ماكنت هشوفها لولا موضوعك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (23 نوفمبر 2007)

sasy0o0o قال:


> ايوة الغالبية يا ميدو بتدرس اكستيريور لاننا فى مصر كمان وفى كتير من الدول الانتيريور مجرد جزء من الاكستيريور ودة طبعا فى الحقيقة ظلم كبير جدا للتصميم الداخلى ولكن انا مهتمة جدا بالنتيريور واتمنى انى لما اخلص الدراسة كطالبة اتخصص فى دراسات حرة فى التصميم الداخلى


لا يا sasy الفكرة مش كده بالظبط..الموضوع ان انتوا في هندسة عمارة بتدرسوا مادة اسمها تصميم داخلي و بتشتغلوا فيها مشاريع انتريور و لكن ده كمادة مكملة لانكوا لازم تاخدوا فكرة عن تخصصنا باعتباره تخصص مكمل ليكم و بالظبط نفس الموضوع عندنا لان عندنا بندرس مادة عمارة و لها مشاريع عمارة اكستريور و برده ده كدراسة مكملة...اما في الشغل فمعروف ان كل واحد له تخصصه فقط و لكن عشان انتي اكيد اكيد في مصر فمفيش حاجة اسمها تخصص و تلاقي المعماري يشتغل في التصميم الداخلي و المصمم الداخلي يشتغل في العمارة...بالنسبة لفكرة دراستك للتصميم الداخلي فده شيء جميل جدا و ربنا يوفقك فيه و علي فكرة انا ان شاء الله ناوي اني أحضر دبلومة في هندسة عمارة و ده هيكون افضل من الدراسات الحرة و عشان كده أنصحك أفضل بالدبلومة واللي خلاني افكر زيك اني عايز ألم بالعمارة كلها داخلية و خارجية و لان حبي للعمارة و شغلها لا يفرق ما بين داخلي و خارجي


عفوا أختنا الكريمة هنادي...الكلام خدني و نسيت أشكرك علي الجزء الأخير من هذا الموضوع الرائع و شكرا ليكي مرة أخري


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

و عليكم السلام والرحمة

قلب الاحبة:
شكرا تكفي ^^
ومشكور لمحاولة المساعدة

المصمم ميدو:
فعلا ادرس تصميم داخلي بكلية العمارة والتخطيط في جامعة الملك فيصل 

اختي sasy :
ما ينفع تدرسي تصميم داخلي كدراسات حرة لانه دراسته تحتاج 5 سنين وهو متعلق كثير بالاكستريور لاننا اذا طلبنا نكمل حتى ناخذ درجة الماجستير نصير اكستريور وانتريور في وقت واحد.
وفعلا مثل ما قال اخ ميدو هم مختلطين كثير لاننا دول عربية نحب نخلط الاشياء لكن في دول اوروبا التعمق في التخصص امر مهم..
اقصد اقول لو كنا كطلاب يزيحون عننا كل ما يتعلق بالاكستريور وانتم يزيحون عنكم كل ما يتعلق بالانتريور راح تكون الدراسة بشكل مريح و افضل:80: .. 

عموما هذا الكلام فيه يطول ويحتاج موضوع لحاله عشان كذا نرجع للموضوع الرئيسي..


التكملة:
مثل ما قلت ان في سنة 1988 ربح شخصين بوناشافت وسبق تكلمت عنه والثاني اوسكار نايميير


اوسكار نايميير
صورته:








حياته:
ولد اوسكار في مقاطعة التل -ريو دي جانيرو- البرازيل وعاش وعمل في هذه المنطقة طوال حياته مع بعض الرحلات الى فرنسا وايطاليا..

وفي حياته كطالب عمل في مكتب لوسيو كوستا وهو معماري بارز وكلفه بالعمل على مخططات مبنى وزارة التعليم العام الي سبق ان صمم مبناها المعماري الفرنسي لي كوربوزيه!!
خلال عمله قابل اوسكار رئيس بلدية البرازيل  -اغنى دولة مركزية- الذي اصبح فيما بعد رئيس البرازيل وعين اوسكار كرئيس المهندسين لمنطقة برازيليا.. هذا المشروع احتل كل وقته سنين طويلة.

ومن بين مشاريعه الاخرى تعاون مرة اخرى مع لي كوربوزيه في تصميم مقر الامم المتحدة في نيويورك -هنا ما فهمت طبيعة التعاون او تفسير الكلمة هل فعلا التقى به او مثل المشروع السابق اعاد تصميمه بحيث لا يطمس عمل لي كوربوزيه؟! -

السكن الخاص لـ اوسكار في ريو دي جانيرو في البرازيل اصبح معلم -لاند مارك- في منطقته..
في الخمسينات من القرن العشرين صمم مركز ابحاث الطيران بالقرب من مدينة ساو باولو وفي اوروبا صمم مبنى المكاتب ل رينو و مقر الحزب الشيوعي وكلا المشروعين في باريس.
وفي ايطاليا صمم مركز لو هافر الثقافي و مكتب تحرير موندادوري في ميلان ومبنى المكاتب ل اف اي تي اي-فاتا- في تورينو.
في الجزائر صمم حدائق الحيوان وجامعة قسطنطين و مكتب الاجانب.

عندما اصبح اوسكار شبه متقاعد استمر في العمل على لوح الرسم واصبح يرحب بالمهندسين الصغار وكذلك طلاب الجامعات والمبتدئين من كل انحاء العالم يدرسهم ويحاول ان يزرع في نفوسهم الاحساس بالجمال الذي جعله يمحور مجسماته ويطوعها بشكل جميل.(مخلص وطيب يا بخت طلابه ويا ليت الموجودين في بلدنا يعطونا وجه:84: )

نايمير معماري مهذب ومحترم وهذا يتضح في عباراته دائما:
يقول : "كنت دائما ولا ازال قادرا على تقبل واحترام جميع مدراس العمارة باختلافها من البرود والعنصرية عند مايس فين دي رو الى الخيال والهذيان عند جاودي ولكن يجب علي دائما ان اقدم ما يتصل بجذوري وبلدي الاصل بطريقة ما.."
"و كمعماري فان قلقي وهمي الاكبر في برازيليا هو ايجاد طريقة وحلول انشائية تميز عمارة المدينة. لذا بذلت جهدي بل اقصى جهدي وذلك باني ميزت المدينة بجع اعمدتها ضيقة ونحيفة جدا نحيفة الى درجة انك ترى القصور بالكاد تتلامس مع الارض وصففتهم بعيدا عن الواجهات لخلق مسافة عبرهم!!..."
ما فهمت ولا تصورت الشكل

ونايميير له اقوال كثيرة جدا .. ممكن تقرون اكثر في الموقع




اعماله:
1- كاتدرائية برازيليا/ برازيليا/ البرازيل
من الداخل:





من الخارج:







2- بانثيون-مركز لمجموعة ناس مهمين- /برازيليا/ البرازيل







3-قصر ايتاماراتي/ برازيليا/ البرازيل







4-عمارة سكنية/ ريو دي جانيرو/ البرازيل







5-كاتدرائية ومصلى السيدة فاطمة/ برازيليا/ البرازيل








المرة الجاية راح يكون مهندس جدا مشهور تتوقعون مين؟!


----------



## designer mido (24 نوفمبر 2007)

من صورته حسيت إنه انسان كده مش عادي يعني دماغ....و لملا شوفت شغله اتأكدت


----------



## designer mido (24 نوفمبر 2007)

من صورته حسيت إنه انسان كده مش عادي يعني دماغ....و لما شوفت شغله اتأكدت من كده

بأخمن المهندس القادم يكون مايكل جريفز ...ياريت عشان انا باحب شغله جدا و معجب اوي بتفكيره


----------



## sasy0o0o (24 نوفمبر 2007)

.
عندما اصبح اوسكار شبه متقاعد استمر في العمل على لوح الرسم واصبح يرحب بالمهندسين الصغار وكذلك طلاب الجامعات والمبتدئين من كل انحاء العالم:rolleyes: يدرسهم ويحاول ان يزرع في نفوسهم الاحساس بالجمال الذي جعله يمحور مجسماته ويطوعها بشكل جميل[COLOR="plum" قال:


> .(مخلص وطيب يا بخت طلابه ويا ليت الموجودين في بلدنا يعطونا وجه:84: )[/COLOR]
> 
> [/COLOR]



يارب امين يكون عندنا زيه من الدكاترة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

صباح الخير

لا مو هو مايكل جريفز
اصلا ما في مرة حصل على بريتزكر لكن فكرة لو تبحث وتعمل موضوع عنه ^^

و sasy ان شاء الله تكوني انتي مثله 


المهندس اليوم هو فرانك جيري ^^
---------------------------------------


فرانك جيري الرابح عام 1989

صورته:




عمره الحالي حوالي 66 -70 سنة لكن في الصورة شكله اكبر من عمره كثير 
مع ان الصورة وقت ما كان بداية الخمسينات او نهاية الاربعينات!! مسكين  

حياته:
ولد عام 1929 في كندا واصبح مواطن امريكي متجنس وتخرج من جامعة كاليفورنيا الجنوبية عام 
1954
عمل بدوام كامل في شركة فيكتور جروين وكان سابقا يرسل للعمل والتدرب فيها بشكل جزئي ومتقطع من قبل الجامعة قبل التخرج ثم انقطع سنة للتدرب في الجيش-في امريكا التجنيد اجباري للمواطنين اليهود او الاسرائليين-:60: 
بعد عودته من الجيش قبلته مدرسة هارفارد لدراسة التصميم الحضري ثم عاد الى لوس انجيليس وعمل فترة قصيرة لدى بيرييرا ولاك مان ثم عاد للانظمام ل فيكتور جروين واستقر فيها الى عام 1960 
عام1961 انتقل جيري وعائلته والتي تضم الآن ابنتان الى باريس للعمل في مكتب اندر ريموندت والتعليم الفرنسي الذي تلقاه في جامعة كندا كان بمثابة مساعدة عظيمة وهائلة له في تلك الفترة.

في الوقت الذي قضاه في اوروبا درس اعمال لي كوربوزيه و بالذازر نيومان واجتذبته الكنائس الرومانية الفرنسية.
وفي عام 1962 عاد الى لوس انجليس ليبدا بتاسيس وتوطيد مؤسسته الخاصة وكانت له عبارة دائما يرددها في جميع المناسبات لكن ما عرفت كيف اترجمها:87: وهي:
"Personally, I hate chain link. I got involved with it because it was inevitably being used around my buildings. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em."​
وهناك مقولة مثيرة للاهتمام لجيري في كتاب كونتيمبوراري اركيتيك-المهندسين المعاصرين- اصدار عام1980 وكان تعليقه :
انا اعمل نهج لكل مبنى اصممه كانه قطعة نحتية واضع فيها -مساحة للحاويات- اعمل فيها فضاء فيه نور وهواء- ملائمة لجعل الروح والنفس تشعر بارتياح ولهذه القطعة النحتية فاني اطلب من المستخدم ان يسجل امتعته واحتياجاته-و يكتب برنامجه في الاستخدام وتفاعله مع المحيط واذا لم يفعل ذلك فان ما اصممه يفشل- 

المقصود: في الجامعة دائما عندنا جدول برمجه نسميه (البروجارمينج) وهو افتراض استخدام الشخص للمكان بالساعات يعني اذا كان بيت يقوم يتوضا يستخدم يلبس يشرب وتفصيل لكل حركة له وهكذا وجميع المهندسين يعملون الامر هذا..
لكن فرانك لا يعمل هذا الشيء بنفسه ويترك امره للمستخدم وجدول البروجرامنج لا يفترضه لكنه يطلب من المستخدم ان يسجل له كل شيء بدقة واذا ما فعل المستخدم هذا الشيء راح يفشل المشروع... الصراحة معاه حق 

فرانك جيري قرر ان تكون قاعة احتفالات والت ديزني مشروعه الاول والرئيس في بلده الاصل وذلك لحبه للموسيقى فله تعاون ومعرفة قديمة بفرقة لوس انجيليس للاوركسترا الفيلارموينيه <== تعبت من هذي الكلمة :57: 
وعمل على تطوير وتحسين سمعيات قاعة هوليوود وصمم ايضا مدرج كونكورد في شمال كاليفورنيا وكذلك في وقت مبكر من توظيفه قام بتصميم جناح ميري ويذر للموسيقى في ميريلاند في كولومبيا

المهم فرانك جيري مكتوب عنه كثير كثير وانا اختصرت لكم المهم قد ما اقدر حتى ما تملون لكن اللي عنده حب استطلاع يلقى في الموقع زيادة مع ان الباقي مو بالاهمية:9: 

احلى جزء عندي وهو الصور-الصورة تغني عن 1000 كلمة- <=== كسولة ما احب اقرأ  


اعماله:

1-متحف جوجنهايم/ بلباو/ اسبانيا :20: 







2-متحف ومرفق تصنيع اثاث فيترا العالمي/ ويليام راين/ المانيا







3-فرع مكتبة فرانسيس هوارد جولدين العامة/ هوليوود/ كاليفورنيا





هنا الوظيفة كانت اقوى فاستغنى جيري عن كثير من الزوايا الحادة والجدران المئلة لان المكتبة تحتاج فراغ مريح بصريا وهادئ لكن صراحة اعجبني وحسيت انه عقل وترك الجنون شوي :75: 
على فكرة ما اكره الجنون اللي في مشاريعه بالعكس لكن التغيير حلو 



4-مطعم فيشدانس-رقص السمك-/ كوبي/ اليابان







5-متحف كاليفورنيا للفضاء الجوي/ لوس انجليس/ كاليفورنيا







6-ستوديو دانزايجير/ هوليوود/ كاليفورنيا




:57: الظاهر الاخ فرانك جيري من عبقريته الزايدة يجيه حالات نفسية غريبة!!
هذا استوديو ولا زنزانة ولا ايش؟ لو ما كنت اعرف انها من مشاريعه والله قت سجن:73: 



7- لمبات او اضاءات السمكة 




هذا بالضبط ليه مسوين عليه ضجة اعلانية وسالفة تذكرني كثير بالصناعات المحلية لاسواق الصين الشعبية :71: 





سلام


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 نوفمبر 2007)

فرانك جيرى دة مثلى الاعلى
بجد اكتر مفاجاة حصلت فى الموضوع
بجد جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 نوفمبر 2007)

العمارة ام الفنون والفنون جنون
ودة اتعرف بانه المعمارى المشاغب
وبحب جدا لمسات الجنون والتغيير 
ممكن ناس تتفق معايا وناس تختلف بس دة بيبقى نهج كل واحد واختيارة
اشكرك تانى هنادى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بس نسبة الشغب المعماري عنده كانت زيادة يا sasy و فيه موضوع هنا في المنتدي للاخت هنادي بيتكلم عن فشل وظيفي و انشائي لاحد مبانيه و اللي دفع اصحابه لرفع قضية علي فرانك جيري...اللي عايز آقوله الابتكار بلا حدود مطلوب و لكن بلا تعارض مع الوظيفة و دي وجهة نظري


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 نوفمبر 2007)

طبعا كلامك مفيهوش اى فرصة للجدل
لكن انا اول مرة اسمع الموضوع دة 
بس انا عجبنى حتة عدم التقليد عندة


----------



## hala85 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

hala85:
شكرا لردك على الموضوع


-------------------
الدو روسي المعماري الرابح في عام1990

صورته:










حياته:
تميز المعماري الدو روسي كفنان ومعلم ومحاضر ومهندس معماري على المستويين المحلي في ايطاليا والعالمي حتى ان الكاتب فينسينت سكالي في المقدمة التمهيدية لكتابه الذي كتبه في روسي ونشرته رايزولي كان يقارن بينه وبين لي كوربوزيه في مجال الرسم المعماري!!

ووصفه آدا لويس هيوكستيبل -ناقد معماري وعضو في لجنة التحكيم في بريتزكر- بانه المعماري الذي صادف انه شاعر في وقت واحد.

ولد روسي في ميلان بايطاليا المكان الذي شارك فيه والد في صناعة الدراجات الهوائية والتي كانت تحمل اسم العائلة وهذه المهنة ابتدأها جده.

درس روسي وكبر في اثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية فابتداء في مدرسة سوماسشي فاذرز في بحيرة كومو ثم درس في كوليجيو اليساندرو فوتاس في ليكو وبعد فترة قصيرة من انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية درس في ميلان بولي تيكنيك وحصل على شهادته في الهندسة المعمارية عام 1959.

يحب روسي الافلام كثيرا و كانت تطلعاته في البداية نحو المسرح و لكنه تحول تدريجيا للهندسة المعمارية وحتى بعدما اصبح معماري حقيقي ما زال شديد الاهتمام بالدراما.
في الحقيقة-يقول روسي:" بكل هندستي ومعماريتي كنت دائما وما زلت مسحورا بالمسرح" وصمم مسرح تييترو ديل موندو في البندقية عام 1979 وهو مسرح طافي بني تحت اشراف لجنتين مشتركتين وهم لجنة المسرح ولجنة المعماريين ويتسع المسرح ل250 مقعد لخشبة المسرح المركزية ويمتد المسرح من جانب البحر الى بونتا ديلا دوجانا.

في كتابه- سيرة حياة علمية- ذكر روسي ان حادث حصل له عام 1971 قلب حياته وكان بمثابة نقطة التحول ونهاية ايام الصبا والبداية الملهمة لمشرع المقبرة في مودينا وذلك حين كان يتعافى في مشفى وصار يفكر ويتخيل بان المدن هي معسكرات عظيمة يقضي فيها الناس اوقات الحياة وان المقابر هي عبارة عن مدن للاموات ونال تصميمه لمقبرة سان كاتالدو الجائزة الاولى لعام 1971 في المنافسة التي نظمتها سان كاتالدو وبنيت على مدرجات.
اول مرة اعرف ان في مقابر يجيبون لها مهندسين :59: 

المهم احس اني تكلمت كثير ومثل كل مرة اذكر اللي يحب يعرف اكثر يزور الموقع 

والحين مع الصور

اعماله:

1-مسرح ديل موندو/ البندقية/ ايطاليا







2-مجمع سودليشي فريد-ريتش-ستادت السكني/ برلين/ المانيا
(فريدريتشستادت تراها كلمة وحدة لكن فصلتها تسهيلا) 







3-اوساري/ مقبرة سا كالالدو/ مودينا/ ايطاليا







4-مركز سينترو تورري التجاري/ بارما/ ايطاليا







5-مركز دايرزيونيل/ بيروجيا/ ايطاليا







6-منزل بوسونو باينز-الصنوبرات-/ جبل بوسونو/ بنسلفانيا









سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

hala85:
شكرا لردك على الموضوع


-------------------
الدو روسي المعماري الرابح في عام1990

صورته:









حياته:
تميز المعماري الدو روسي كفنان ومعلم ومحاضر ومهندس معماري على المستويين المحلي في ايطاليا والعالمي حتى ان الكاتب فينسينت سكالي في المقدمة التمهيدية لكتابه الذي كتبه في روسي ونشرته رايزولي كان يقارن بينه وبين لي كوربوزيه في مجال الرسم المعماري!!

ووصفه آدا لويس هيوكستيبل -ناقد معماري وعضو في لجنة التحكيم في بريتزكر- بانه المعماري الذي صادف انه شاعر في وقت واحد.

ولد روسي في ميلان بايطاليا المكان الذي شارك فيه والد في صناعة الدراجات الهوائية والتي كانت تحمل اسم العائلة وهذه المهنة ابتدأها جده.

درس روسي وكبر في اثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية فابتداء في مدرسة سوماسشي فاذرز في بحيرة كومو ثم درس في كوليجيو اليساندرو فوتاس في ليكو وبعد فترة قصيرة من انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية درس في ميلان بولي تيكنيك وحصل على شهادته في الهندسة المعمارية عام 1959.

يحب روسي الافلام كثيرا و كانت تطلعاته في البداية نحو المسرح و لكنه تحول تدريجيا للهندسة المعمارية وحتى بعدما اصبح معماري حقيقي ما زال شديد الاهتمام بالدراما.
في الحقيقة-يقول روسي:" بكل هندستي ومعماريتي كنت دائما وما زلت مسحورا بالمسرح" وصمم مسرح تييترو ديل موندو في البندقية عام 1979 وهو مسرح طافي بني تحت اشراف لجنتين مشتركتين وهم لجنة المسرح ولجنة المعماريين ويتسع المسرح ل250 مقعد لخشبة المسرح المركزية ويمتد المسرح من جانب البحر الى بونتا ديلا دوجانا.

في كتابه- سيرة حياة علمية- ذكر روسي ان حادث حصل له عام 1971 قلب حياته وكان بمثابة نقطة التحول ونهاية ايام الصبا والبداية الملهمة لمشرع المقبرة في مودينا وذلك حين كان يتعافى في مشفى وصار يفكر ويتخيل بان المدن هي معسكرات عظيمة يقضي فيها الناس اوقات الحياة وان المقابر هي عبارة عن مدن للاموات ونال تصميمه لمقبرة سان كاتالدو الجائزة الاولى لعام 1971 في المنافسة التي نظمتها سان كاتالدو وبنيت على مدرجات.
اول مرة اعرف ان في مقابر يجيبون لها مهندسين :59: 

المهم احس اني تكلمت كثير ومثل كل مرة اذكر اللي يحب يعرف اكثر يزور الموقع 

والحين مع الصور

اعماله:

1-مسرح ديل موندو/ البندقية/ ايطاليا







2-مجمع سودليشي فريد-ريتش-ستادت السكني/ برلين/ المانيا
(فريدريتشستادت تراها كلمة وحدة لكن فصلتها تسهيلا) 







3-اوساري/ مقبرة سا كالالدو/ مودينا/ ايطاليا







4-مركز سينترو تورري التجاري/ بارما/ ايطاليا







5-مركز دايرزيونيل/ بيروجيا/ ايطاليا







6-منزل بوسونو باينز-الصنوبرات-/ جبل بوسونو/ بنسلفانيا









سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اسفة كررت المشاركة بدون قصد كيف احذف المشاركة المكررة؟!


----------



## adullynew (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخت العزيزة بالنسبة للكلمات الثلاثة المكتوبة على الوجه الخلفي للمدالية الخاصة بالجائزة هذه الكلمات هي ثلاثية فيتروفيز وهو معماري يوناني وفيلسوف قسم العمارة الى ثلاث غايات الاولى هي المنفعة او الاستخدام والثانية هي المتانة و يقصد الهيكل الانشائي والثالثة هي البهجة ويقصد الناحية الجمالية للعمارة


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 ديسمبر 2007)

وحشتينا ياهنادى اية الغيبة دى بجد مشاركات براقة
بش المعمارالو الروسى حاسة ان الطابع الكلاسيكى والبسيط هوة اللى طاغى جدا على اعمالة 
ليا كمان سؤال المقبرة اللى بالادوار دى كلها بيستخدموها ازاى ؟(دفن عادى)؟؟
فيتروفيوز صاحب كتاب عشر كتب فى العمارة
وكان اول كتاب يوضع للعمارة


----------



## منتانا (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمارية مشغولة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على المجهوووووووووووووود
و الله رائعة


----------



## عمر المعماري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 
أين أنتي يا مهندسة وباقي الجوائز والمعلومات ، وبلأخص م. زها حديد ولو سمحتي أكثر صور لمشاريعها وأعمالها الرائعة ، وإن شاء الله تحصلين على هذه الجائزة . :7: 
وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الجميل. :77:


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخ adully new
شكرا للتوضي

اختي sasy
والله حتى انا مو عارفة كيف يستخدمون المقبرة هذي اتوقع يتركون فيها التوابيت مثل ما هي وما اعرف لو كانت الادوار حقيقية او وهمية والمبنى عبارة عن كتلة فارغة!!

منتانا 
معمارية مشغولة 
شكرا لردودكم وتابعوا البقية ^^

عمر المعماري 
ان شاء الله راح اتكلم عن زها لكن في وقت لاحق لاني اذكر المعماريين من الاقدم للاحدث 

اسفة على تغيبي لكن ظروف اشغلتني واعتذر لاني راح اتغيب ايضا الاسبوعين الجايين بس وعد بعدها راح اعوض واتكلم عن 3 معماريين مرة وحدة وبعدها بيومين اذكر 3 معماريين ثانين 

والى اللقاء في وقت قريب ان شاء الله ^^


----------



## designer mido (6 يناير 2008)

الاهتمام المعماري بالمقابر هو قديم جدا يرجع الي طرز العمارة القوطية الي كانت بتهتم باضفاء شكل معماري جيد للمقابرالملحقة بالكنائس و الكاتدرائيات......فأنا أعتقد ممكن يكون تصميم المقبرة ده عالي بالشكل ده كاظهار معماري مش اكتر بس طبعا اكيد يا جماعة المدافن في الدور الارضي فقط ولا هو كمان المقابر هيبقي لها ناطحات سحاب :7:


----------



## designer mido (6 يناير 2008)

الاهتمام المعماري بالمقابر هو قديم جدا يرجع الي طرز العمارة القوطية الي كانت بتهتم باضفاء شكل معماري جيد للمقابرالملحقة بالكنائس و الكاتدرائيات......فأنا أعتقد ممكن يكون تصميم المقبرة ده عالي بالشكل ده كاظهار معماري مش اكتر بس طبعا اكيد يا جماعة المدافن في الدور الارضي فقط ولا هو كمان المقابر هيبقي لها ناطحات سحاب :7:


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 فبراير 2008)

السلااام عليكم

واخيرا رجعت لكم ^_^ 
انا كنت وعدت اكمل السلسة بعد اسبوعين لكن سبحان الله الوقت مثل البرق <==== ترقيع 

المهم .. نستكمل:
------------------------------------------------

اخر شي وقفت عند المعماري الايطالي الدو روسي اما اليوم رح اتكلم عن:

روبيرت فينتوري الرابح عام1991

صورته:








سيرته:
يوصف روبيرت فينتوري بانه من اكثر الاشاخاص ذوو الموهبة والعبقرية الاصلية والحقيقية في مجال العمارة المعاصرة وله اثر ايضا في حماية العمارة الحديثة من نفسها وقد فعل ذلك ببلاغته الكلامية عبر كتاباته وبلاغته البصرية عبر اعماله ومبانيه.

وكما هو الحال مع جميع مهندسين بريتزكر فان فينتوري يعد معلما، كاتبا، فنانا، فيلسوف بقدر ما هو معماري.

تخرج فينتوري من جامعة برينستون عام 1947 بدرجة الامتياز والتفوق ثم اكمل دراسته بنفس الجامعة ليحصل على M.F.A في عام 1950

القى فينتوري محاضراته في عدد ضخم من الجامعات في مختلف المدن والدول ومن اشهرها جامعة يال، جامعة برينستون، جامعة هارفارد، جامعة كاليفورنيا في لوس انجيلس، جامعة رايس والاكاديمية الامريكية في روما 
بعد ذلك انتقل ليعطي دروس نظرية العمارة في جامعة بنسلفانيا ثم مدرسة الهندسة المعمارية واستمر في الاخيرتين على مدى 3 عقود يعطي هذه المادة وحدها بالاضافة لاعماله كمعماري.

في دول اوروبا المحاضرين والمعلمين هم معماريين حقيقيين ولا يعتبر التدريس وحده وظيفة كما الحال في الجامعات العربية لكن الفارق ان المحاضرالغربي ساعاته في الجامعة اقل لانشغاله باعماله ومشاريعه طبعا.

في كتابه الاول-التعقيد والتناقض في العمارة- الذي نشر عام 1966 في متحف الفنون الحديثة قام فينتوري بطرح سؤال في كتابه وهو اليس الشارع الرئيسي صحيح دائما؟

في كتابه يجادل فينتوري ما اسماه بـ "الحياة الفوضوية" للبيئة المشيدة وكما قال: في الماضي كنا ننادي للعمارة التي تعزز وتوضح الثراء والغموض بدلا من النقاء والوضوح، التداخل والتعقيد بدلا من التناسق والبساطة" 

وهو ينافس ويتحدى اتجاه المودرينزم -ما بعد الحديث- ببدائل وحلول عديدة بامثلة ومباني موجودة من التاريخ ولا يقصد المباني الاثرية والقديمة انما مجرد التاريخ الحديث الذي يسبق هذه الفترة.

ويريد فينتوري من الهندسة والعمارة ان تكون قادرة على التعامل مع التعقيدات الموجودة في المدينة وان تكون اكثر احتواءا !!

وهنا لا يمكن نسيان ذكر رد مضاد لفينتوري على مايس فان دي رو حيث يقول انه يرى ان الاقل هو ثقب يعني عكس القول الماثور لـ فان دي رو حين قال الاقل يعبر اكثر -ليس از مور- 

وكذلك يوضح انه ليس ضد الحداثة كثيرا لكن في الحاضر الذي عاشه فانه يرى ان العمارة الحديثة اصبحت بسيييطة كثيرة بشكل سيء او اصبحت فارغة فلا يوجد ما يستحق الوقوف والتامل عنده حتى يحفظ في الذاكرة.
ملاحظة: فينتوري هنا لا يشكك في مايس فان دي رو لكنه اتى بعد عهده بوقت طويل ويقصد ان الاشخاص اصبحوا يطبقون الحداثة بشكل مريع.

كانه يقول انا اسف لانه في الوقت الحاضر لم يعد الاقل يعبر اكثر بمعنى انه يحب عمارة الحداثة التي ابتداها مايس فان دي رو لكنه حزين لما يصبح لها في عصره هو ولهذا ذكر المحكمون انه انقذ الحداثة من نفسها.

وطبعا هناك اقوال وفلسفات طويلة كثيرة منقولة من كتابه الاول لكنها طويلة جدا ولا اريد ان اثقل على الاعضاء بالكلام الكثير ولكن اذكر لمن احب ان يرجع للموقع المذكور في بداية الموضوع.



اعماله:


1- منزل فانا فينتوري\ فيلادلفيا\ بنسلفانيا.







2- جناح سينزبيري\ المتحف الوطني للفنون\ لندن\ المملكة البريطانية المتحدة.







3- مبنى البحوث السريرية \ كلية الطب\ جامعة بنسلفانيا.







4- معرض ومحل " بيست برودكت كاتالوج".







5- منشأ فينتوري-منزل مع استوديو عمل- مبني على جزيرة متكتلة!!







ما اعرف سبب ذكر هذا المشروع في رايي عادي لكن ممكن يكون السبب ان طريقة البناء صعبة او طبيعة الجزيرة !!

يتبع....
لكن بعد الردود:73: 

سلاام^^


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 فبراير 2008)

مجهود رائع كالعاده
اخت هنادى لا تطيلى الغياب مرة اخرى


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الفارو سيزا و نال الجائزة عام 1992

صورته:







حياته:
سيزا واسمه الكامل ألفارو جيواكيم دي ميو سيزا فييرا ولد في ال25 من شهر حزيران عام 1933 بمدينة ساحلية صغيرة تقع على منطقة جبلية في شمال البرتغال وتسمى ماتوسينوس.

يقال بان كل قمة في هذه المنطقة يكون المحيط الاطلسي فيها هو خط الافق وتقع ماتوسينوس بالقرب من مدينة بورتو وهي ميناء بحري مهم تم بنائه على ارض او مستوطنة رومانية قديمة اسمها بورتو كول الذي منه اشتق اسم مدينة البرتغال -بورتو جال-.

درس سيزا في جامعة بورتو للهندسة المعمارية ما بين عام1949الى عام1955 واكمل خلالها انهاء اول مشروع له مبني على ارض الواقع وهو عبارة عن مجمع ل4 منازل في ماتوسينوس. 
وحتى قبل انهاء دراسته قام عام 1954 بدا بالتدريب الخاص في بورتو!! 

في السنوات التالية لدراسته نال سيزا على العديد من الميداليات الذهبية والتكريمات من عدد كبير من المؤسسات والمراكز الاجتماعية في اوروبا 
حصل ايضا على ترشيحات لنيل اعلى مرتبة شرف للاعمال المعمارية من مؤسسة ميس فان دي رو والتي تعتبر اقوى مؤسسة في اوروبا وكذلك من الشركة الاقتصادية الاوروبية والتي تعتبر ايضا شركة مقاربة في مستواها لمؤسسة فان دي رو 
وهاتين الشركتين هم الافضل على مستوى اوروبا اما على مستوى العالم طبعا جائزة البريتزكر.

في عام 1988 في الولايات المتحدة قامت جامعة هارفارد للتصميم بترشيح مشروع سيزا لنيل جائزة الامير ويلز وهو مشروع اسكان في ايفورا في البرتغال.

في عام 1977 حصلت ثورة في البرتغال فقامت حكومة ايفورا بتكليف سيزا للقيام بعمل مشروع اسكان في الحدود البعيدة والمناطق الريفية بحيث يحتوي على 1200 وحدة سكنية كل وحدة لعائلة مفردة بعضها طابق وبعضها طابقين بشرط ان تكون بتكاليف منخفضة وكلها تحتوي على الحديقة الداخلية او التجويف المسمى -كورت يارد- هو امر اساسي لمنازل الاوروبين.

وتتراوح اعمال سيزا ما بين عمل برك سباحة وتعديلات كبيرة للمساكن والبيوت وكذلك مكاتب العمل والمحلات والمطاعم والمجمعات السكنية كذلك المعارض الفنية والمتاحف وكل انواع المباني المقاربة.

بمعنى انه لم يبني مركز تجاري او مطار او ما شابه من المشاريع الضخمة ولم يقم باعمال داخلية او صغيرة لكن في حدود انواع المباني المذكورة لكن الاهم من الحجم انه كان يتقن كل مشروع يكلف به مهما كانت الشروط.


اعماله:

1- بنك بورخيس وارماو/ فيلا دو كوند/ البرتغال








2-بيت الشاي بوا نوفا/ ليسا/ دي باليميرا/ البرتغال







3-روضة او حضانة جواو دي ديوس/ بينافييل/ البرتغال




لقطة اخرى لروضة الاطفال







4-مشروع اسكان "كوينتا دا مالاغيو-ويريا"/ ايفورا/ البرتغال







5-اسكان سكليسيشيس تور / برلين/ المانيا
او اسكان Schlesisches Tor







سلااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


معقول 800 مشاهدة :57: 
مو مهم عدد الردود المهم بس تكون الحقوق محفوظة
لان الموضوع حصري للمنتدى وما كتبته في اي مكان ثاني واللي يلقاه بمكان ثاني يعلمني لاني نفسي في مشاكل :73: 

تكملة الموضوع:

فوميهيكو ماكاي ... نال الجائزة عام 1993
صورته:









حياته:
ماكاي هو ثاني معاري ياباني يحصل على هذه الجائزة حيث كان كينزو تانج قبله لمن تابع الموضوع

ولد ماكاي في طوكي في ال6 من سبتمبر عام1928 ودرس مع تانج في جامعة طوكيو وحصل على البكالورياس عام 1952 ثم انتقل الى اكاديمية كرين برووك للفنون في بلومفيلد هيلز في ميشيغان.

نال درجة الماجيستير في جامعة هارفارد وكانت اول تدريباته وتطبيقاته العملية مع سكيدمور، اوينج وميريل، نيويرك وسيرت جاكسون وشركاءه في كامبريدج.
طبعا هذه الاسماء اما اشخاص تدرب معهم او مكاتب وشركات

في عام 1956 تولى وظيفة استاذ مساعد في العمارة بجامعة واشنظن في سانت لويس وفي نفس الجامعة تولى ايضا اول مهمة تصميم له وهي تصميم صالة شتاينبيرج وهي مركز فنون والتي بقيت العمل الوحيد الكامل له في اولايات المتحدة.

عاد مكاي الى طوكيو عام 1965 ليبدا بانشاء مؤسسته الخاصة -المؤسسة عند جميع مهندسين بريتزيكر تبداء بالعمل الخاص ثم تكبر وتصبح مكتب ثم شركة ثم مؤسسة لذا وقتها كان يقصد عمله الخاص اي انه ليس موظفا لدى شخص معين- 

في خلال 28 عام منذ بداية تاسيسه لعمله الخاص نما الى ان اصبح لديه طاقم من 35 شخص يعملون لديه وخرج من عنده مجموعة متدربين بنفس العدد لها عملها الخاص وقادرة على تاسيس مكاتب.
يعني المكتب الاساسي ب 35 مهندس وحوالي 35 مكتب كل مكتب مؤسسه في الاصل كان متدرب عند ماكاي:8: 

يقول ماكاي في الماضي لم انجذب ابدا الى فكرة المنظمات او المؤسسات الضخمة و الواسعة ولكن في ذات الوقت ارى ان المنظومة او المجموعة الصغيرة جدا تؤدي الى تحسين وتطوير وجهة نظر محدودة وصغيرة بشكل جيد لكنها لا ترضي الى عدد محدود من الناس. 
ام المجموعة الواسعة والمتنوعة تتيح المجال لعدد اكبر من الناس الذين لديهم افكار وتخيلات مختلفة.

المختصر المفيد: المجموعة الواسعة ترضي عدد كبر لكن المعماري يفقد بصمته اما الضيقة تعطي بصمة واضحة لكن غير متنوعة ولا تناسب كل الاذواق. <== هذا عن لساني مو كلام ماكاي 


"لم ترى اليابان من قبل مشروعا مثل مشروع ماكاي السكني وهو في الدرجة الاولى مجموعة مباني سكنية لكنه اضاف لها محلات التسوق بالاضافة طبعا الى طابعه المعماري الحديث وهذا المشروع هو تفسير لـ -الهندسة المعمارية المناسبة والملائمة- وكذلك تحويل وتغيير للاتجاهات الموجودة ذاك الوقت"....... هذا ما ذكره ديفيد ب.ستيوارت في كتاب تصميم الفراغ -سبيس ديزاين-

فعلا حتى انا سمعت عن الشقق الفندقية والاوتيلات اللي معاها مركز تسوق لكن ما في مرة سمعت حي سكني او مجمعات او ديبلوكسات معاها محلاتها التجارية بس فكرة منظمة و احسن من البيوت والعماير اللي تحتها بوفية شاورما وفوال وصيدلية :68: 

وفي النهاية قصة حياة فوميهيكو ماكاي هي اطول سيرة قراتها الى الان في الموقع مثل اسمه اذا في احد يقدر ينطق اسمه الاول 10 مرات:68: وتعبت وانا انقل لكن حبيت اقول من القراة او المسح السريع لبقية القصة عرفت ان ماكاي متعلق جدا في طوكيو ويحبها كثيرا:84: 

ويذكر من كلامه ان طوكيو هي البلد التي ولد وترعرع ونما ودرس وبدا دراسة الهندسة فيها والفضل اولا واخرا يعود لها وان كان انتقل لفترة الى اوروبا وامريكا لكن طوكيو هي المؤثر الاكبر له في حياته

يا عيني على الوطنية ... كذا الاعتزاز والا فلا:20: 

الجزء المهم في الموضوع......الاعمال والصور




اعماله:

1- جمنازيوم بلدية فوجي-ساوا\ فوجيساوا\ اليابان






2-بيت ضيافة ي.ك.ك\ كوروبي\ اليابان (بيت خاص و ي.ك.ك اختصار اسم المالك حسب ظني)






3-مشروع الدوامة\ طوكيو\ اليابان






4-جمنازيوم العاصمة\ طوكيو\ اليابان






5-مركز نيبون الثقافي\ تشيبا\ اليابان







للموضوع بقية ...

سلام


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 فبراير 2008)

اعمالة جميلة جدا
شكرا هنادى 
جزاك الله خيرا على كل هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## designer mido (22 فبراير 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> فعلا حتى انا سمعت عن الشقق الفندقية والاوتيلات اللي معاها مركز تسوق لكن ما في مرة سمعت حي سكني او مجمعات او ديبلوكسات معاها محلاتها التجارية بس فكرة منظمة و احسن من البيوت والعماير اللي تحتها بوفية شاورما وفوال وصيدلية :68:


 
الفكرة دي فعلا موجودة و فعلا فكرة ناجحة و تم تطبيقها في التخطيط العمراني لبعض المدن الجديدة في مصر بحيث كل حي سكني معاه سوق تجاري متكامل ملحق بيه و كنت اعتقد انها مطبقة عندكم في المملكة مش كده ولا ايه


----------



## فيتروفيوس (22 فبراير 2008)

*explination.*



هنادي الصدقية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ^^
> 
> كثير مننا سمع عن جائزة بريتزكر لكن قليل يعرف عنها وعن بداياتها
> لهذا السبب راح اعرفكم على جائزة بريتزكر وتاريخها
> ...


 
Dear Friends 
the three words written on the back of the prize symbol , Firmness , commodity and delight , are the three main elements of human architecture described by Vitruvios in his book The ten books of architecture .
for those who don\t know this book ,it is the first written book specialized in architecture , and it was wriiten early in the first two centuries by a roman architect named Vitruvios , and he is now knowen as the Father of architecture .
these three words descripes the folowing 
Firmness : means that the building should be safe from a structural point of view in other owrds it should be a steady building that doesn\t fall down on it\s habitants .
Comodity : is about the coast (the economical face of the building 
an dthat means that the building should be an economic building .
the third word Delight : means that the building should provide good atmosphere so it's habitants may enjoy living in side it .


----------



## مهم (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا .................جزبلا


----------



## sasy0o0o (23 فبراير 2008)

اخ ديزاينر ميدو
لى سؤال خاص(ااعتذر هنادى عن هذا ولكن حتى لا نسى)
اذا ارت ان اكون متميزة فى جال التخطيط العمرانى فبما تنصحنى 
وماهى هى المرجعية المثلى لذلك


----------



## te2 (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا موضوع جميل


----------



## أبو الحارث المقلدي (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك أيها العضو الفعالdesigner mido vbmenu_register("postmenu_640052", true); 
وكنا نود ان تقبل منا نصحنا لك في قولكمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
لأنـــنـــا الـفـــراعـــنــة ...اعـــتـــدنـــا عــــــلــــي الـــــــصـــدارة​
وهذا القول شاع بين الناس عندما فاز فريق مصر لكرة القدم في الدورة الاخيرة ولكن نحن المصريين نعتز بأنا نسبنا يرجع الى الاسلام لا الى الفراعنة الطغام والحمد لله الذي خلقنا مسلمين حنفاء ولم يخلقنا فراعنة أغبياء،وأنت في قولك هذا تنسب اهل مصر المسلمين الى الكفر لان الفراعنة كانوا كفارا فاذا نسبتهم لهم صاروا مثلهم ولا يقول ذلك أحد،حتى ان نصارى نصر لا يحبون ان ينسبوا الى الفراعنة وانما يعتزون بالنسب الى الرومان ويرون في ذلك العزة وهيهات فلا عزة الا في الاسلام والايمان بالرب المنان،فلا فرعونية ولا نصرانية ويهودية ومجوسية انما اسلامية محمدية والحمد لله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات.


----------



## designer mido (23 فبراير 2008)

أبو الحارث المقلدي قال:


> شكرا لك أيها العضو الفعالdesigner mido vbmenu_register("postmenu_640052", true);
> 
> 
> وكنا نود ان تقبل منا نصحنا لك في قولكمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر​
> ...


 
أخي الفاضل أبو الحارث ..أولا أشكرك علي هذه النصيحة الرقيقة و التي تنم عن اهتمامك بواجب الامر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر لأخيك المسلم و عموما انا حذفت الجملة من التوقيع درءا لاي شبهة ...مع العلم اني طبعا لم اكن اقصد اننا ننتسب للفراعنة من الناحية الدينية و لم اكن اقصد تغليب القومية الاسلامية علي اي قومية اخري لان الانتماء الاول هو للاسلام و انا كمسلم لا انتمي لمصر فقط و لكن لكل بلد مسلمة . فقط ما كنت اقصده هو انتسابنا للفراعنة و للحضارة (المادية و العلمية ) التي قدموها بواقع اننا من سلالتهم بالفعل و هذه حقيقة تاريخية تنطبق علي كل المصريين مسلمين او غير مسلمين مع العلم اني كمسلم ارفض ديانتهم و عبادتهم علي ما بها من شرك بالله و انني كمسلم ابن المسلمين قبل ان اكون ابن لغيرهم..و مرة اخري اشكرك علي نصيحتك الواعية و الهادئة


----------



## designer mido (23 فبراير 2008)

sasy0o0o قال:


> اخ ديزاينر ميدو
> لى سؤال خاص(ااعتذر هنادى عن هذا ولكن حتى لا نسى)
> اذا ارت ان اكون متميزة فى جال التخطيط العمرانى فبما تنصحنى
> وماهى هى المرجعية المثلى لذلك


 
بصراحة يا أخت sasy سؤال زي ده لا استطيع ان افيدك فيه لاني كما تعلمي تخصصي في التصميم الداخلي لكن اعتقد هنا في المنتدي في مهندسين تخصصهم في التخطيط العمراني و يقدروا يفيدوكي بالمعلومات الكافية ان شاء الله


----------



## Arch_M (23 فبراير 2008)

designer mido قال:


> الفكرة دي فعلا موجودة و فعلا فكرة ناجحة و تم تطبيقها في التخطيط العمراني لبعض المدن الجديدة في مصر بحيث كل حي سكني معاه سوق تجاري متكامل ملحق بيه و كنت اعتقد انها مطبقة عندكم في المملكة مش كده ولا ايه



عزيزي designer mido
الفكرة هذي مطبقة من زمان منذ اواخر السبعينات في القرن الماضي ويمكنك مشاهدتها في مدن مثل ينبع الصناعية في غرب المملكة والجبيل الصناعية في شرق المملكة واعرف كمان انها مطبقة في احياء الاسكان العام في مدينة مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة...
واختي هنادي الصدقية اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك ومادام اجتهادك كده ممتاز خلاص وظيفتك عندي بس ادعيلي اقدر افتح مكتب خاص بي وانا اعينك معاي على طول في المكتب(ههههه طبعا عشان لما تكسبي الجائزة :14: انا راح مكتبي ينشهر لانه مهندسة عندي اخذت الجائزة...كيف بس بارسم لبعيد هههههههههه:68: :68: )...شكرا لك على مجهودك وانما يدل على غناك المعلوماتي والمعماري..الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخت sasy:
انت اللي تشكرين على متابعتك المتميزة للموضوع ..:84: 

اخ mido:
شكرا للمتابعة.. فعلا انا قبل شفت مجمع مع مركز تسوق مصغر خاص فيه لكن كل هذا على سبيل الاجار وليس البيع وعادة مرتفع الاسعار يصلح للسياح او المسافرين
مثل مركز التجارة-مركز هيلتون للشقق الفندقية- عندكم في القاهرة لكن ما في مرة لقيت الموضوع على شكل مجمع سكني وان وجد فهو قليل ...

اخ\فيتروفيوس:
شكرا للتوضيح .. وسبق ان وضحت الكلمات الاخت ديما لكن حرام عليك ليه كل هذا الاقتباس ..
حرقت الصفحة ^_^
مو مشكلة لكن احب اذكرك الموضوع ما انتهى بالصفحة الاولى اتمنى تقراء بقية الموضوع في الصفحات التالية فهي اهم كثير اما المشاركة الاولى كانت مجرد تعريف او مدخل!!

بعدها يا ليت تعطينا رايك ومين افضل مهندس اعجبك ^_^

اخ te2:
العفو..اتمنى تتابع فالبقية اجمل : )

ابو الحارث المقلدي:
النصح جميل لكن نحن هنا :55: 
وبما انك دخلت الموضوع سواء كنت تقصد او دخلت بالغلط المهم دخلت:1: 
= لازم تعطي رايك:61: 

اخ M:
العفو..و اتمنى المتابعة
بالنسبة للاحياء السكنية .. مكة لا ينطبق عليها الفكرة لانها كلها اسواق محلية وهي حالة خاصة اي غير مخطط لها من قبل لكن لازدحامها صار السوق والحي السكني وغيره في منطقة واحدة 

اما بالنسبة للجبيل الصناعية فهي مدينة كاملة وفيها سوقها اما المقصود بالموضوع على سكيل او مقياس اصغر فالمركز التجاري صغير جدا وخاص بحي وليس مدينة ^^

اما بالنسبة للمدينة المنورة ما سبق رايتها لكن شكرا للافادة لاني اول مرة اسمع فيهم ^^
وما دام حصلت وظيفة يالله انا جاية ما يحتاج اكمل دراستي انا شاطرة مثل ما قلت :68: 


لحظة..... للموضوع بقية:83: 

الان راح انزل مشاركة عن معماري اسمه كريستيان دي!! 
كانه كريستيان ديور


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (28 فبراير 2008)

المعماري: كريستيان دي بورتزامبيرس ... الفائز عام 1994

صورته:










حياته:
كريستيان دي هو الشخص السابع عشر الذي ينال شرف هذه الجائزة وهو ايضا سادس اوروبي ومن الجميل في حياته انه يوم عيد ميلاده الخمسين هو اليوم ذاته الذي حصل له التكريم فيه 
اصبح هذا اليوم احتفالا بميلاده الخمسين في قاعة موسيقية هي ذاتها قاعة التكريم = العيد عيدين ^^

هذا المعماري محترم جدا من قبل-الكوجنوسينت المعماري- في جميع انحاء العالم ويعبر المهندس الفرنسي الشاب الصغير-نسبيا- عن نفسه بقوله:" كنت رساما قبل ان اقرر ان اكون مهندسا" ويقول الناس عنه انه عندما كان رساما فعلا كان يرسم بالفرشاة -بينتر- انه كان يقول انا لم اصبح رساما او نحاتا بعد!!:63: 
نال الجائزة على الرغم انه ليس له اي مشروع في الولايات المتحدة وهي بلد التكريم 

من اخر اعماله البارزة مشروع عمائر سكنية في مدينة فوكوكا والتي من خلالها اصبح معترفا به في اليابان.

اغلب مشاريعه المكتملة والمنفذة كانت في فرنسا طبعا ومن ابرزها مدينة الموسيقى وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من المنشآت بنيت على حافة متنزه لا فيوليت في باريس
والمشروع بالواقع كان على جزئين او مرحلتين مختلفتين .. 

المرحلة الاولى عمل سكن للمعهد الوطني للموسيقى والرقص انتهى من عمله في 1990 اما المرحل الثانية فهو الفراغ الخاص بالعامة لاقامة الحفلات الموسيقية 

وبخصوص هذا المشروع يذكر بورتزامبيرس انه عندما بدا بالعمل في مدينة الموسيقى عام 1984 كانت افكاره ان يقوم باعادة الاسلوب المستخدم في منزل في بريتاني -هو اول منزل او مشروع عمله في الماضي- 

يقول: "في هذا التصميم كانت كل غرفة كانها منزل اخر صغير وقد سبق ان قلت ان كل عمل اقوم به ما هو الا محصلة لاعمالي السابقة ودائما لا يوجد عمل او مشروع جديد يزهر الحياة الا ويكون له علاقة بايحاءات من الماضي"

كان الرئيس ميتران مشهورا في فرنسا بانه محفز ومشجع للمعمارين و ميله شديد للعمارة ويذكر دائما " انا اعلم ان الناس يصبحون عظماء اذا كانت عمارتهم عظيمة":75: هدفه واضح وله مسابقة عالمية لافضل المشاريع الجديدة في دولته.
الاضافة الحديثة لمتحف اللوفر التي اضافها ليو مينغ ينغ-احد البريتزكر- كانت من ضمن اشهر المشاريع العملاقة وكذلك مدينة الموسيقى يعرف في اوروبا انها مشروع عملاق

المشاريع العظيمة او المشاريع العملاقة او GRANDS PROJECTSليس وصفا او مدحا:70: وانما هو اسم للمشاريع التي تكسب المنافسة التي وضعها الرئيس ميتران ^_^ 

"عندما كنت في ال13 من عمري كنت مهتما بالفن من قبل هذا الوقت لكن عندما رايت رسومات لي كوربوزيه جذبتني اكثر للفن .. ليس للفن وحده لكن هنا بدات افكر واهتم بموضوع العمارة" 

"هذا الامر ليس مفاجئا لان لي كوربوزيه هو المعماري الاكثر شهرة بين جميع معماريين فرنسا كان له تاثير وكان مصدر الهام للكثير من المهندسين في كل انحاء العالم ومن ضمنهم معماريين بريتزكر لامعين مثل ريتشارد ماير وكينزو تانج الذين ذكروا ايضا كيف كان له تاثير كبير في مراحل مبكرة من حياتهم فكيف ما يتاثر وهو فرنسي"

طبعا اللي متابع راح يلاحظ كيف لي كوربوزيه كان ملهم ومؤئر كبير جدا للكثير من البريتزكريون <=== هذا اللقب من تاليفي طبعا 

اما انا سوق الدمام ومدرستي الابتدائية كانت الملهم الاكبر لي في طفولتي والان جامعتي الجميلة كل مرة اتامل في مبناها ازداد ابداعا:68:








اعماله:
1-سيتي دي لا ميوزيك\ باريس\ فرنسا
من الخارج:






من الداخل:










2-مدرسة الرقص في اوبرا باريس\ نانتير\ فرنسا
الفناء






منطقة السلم










3-عمارة سكنية\ فوكوكا\ اليابان 






سلاااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Arch_M (28 فبراير 2008)

عزيزتي هنادي الصدقية

اخونا ميدو كان يتكلم عن فكرة مركزية الخدمات في الحي وليس على المدينة وهذا ماذكرته حيث ينبع الصناعية واعلم اني زرت الجبيل الصناعية كذلك كلها تقوم على مركزية الخدمات من سوق ومسجد للحي وهو ما يقصده عن امثلة موجودة بالمملكة في بعض المدن ومطبقة على احيائها وبالنسبة لمكة والمدينة فقط ذكرت انه يوجد حي انشئ في ايام الطفرة يسمى حي الاسكان العام وكان ضمن مشروع الاسكان العاجل المهم انه في ايام الطفرة والحاجة للإسكان فأنشى هذا الحي الموجود في مكة ومثله في المدينة على نفس النمط بمركزية السوق والمسجد وان كانت الفكرة اوضح في المدينتين الصناعيتين

وبالنسبة للشغل فابشري بس ادعي انه اقدر افتح المكتب يعني اكون راس المال حقه وشغلك عندي بس راح افتحه يا في ينبع الصناعية او في جدة وابشري..وشكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم


اخ M
شكرا للافادة .. وفعلا ممكن تكون الخدمات المركزية للحي موجودة لكن انا ما زرتها
والله يعينك وتفتح لك مكتب ان شاء الله ..


تكملة الموضوع ..



المعماري تادو آندو الرابح لعام 1995

صورته:





اول مرة اشوف ياباني شعره منكوش بس هذه عمايل الهندسة فيه  







حياته:
تادو آندو من اوساكا-اليابان يعرف بانه الرجل الذي بلغ ذروة النجاح داخل مدينته -المقصود انه لم يضط للسفر لاوروبا حتى ينال الشهرة- وفي السنوات الاخيرة وصف بانه قوة ثقافية في العالم..

هناك شك صغير جدا في عالم المهندسين انه من يرى اعمال اندو لا يميزها او يعرف انها تخصه حيث انه اعتمد البناء بالخرسانة المسلحة في جميع مشاريعه.
كذلك كان له طريقة مميزة و فريدة في تصاميمه تسمح بالتغير المستمر لانماط الرياح والضوء..

"في جميع اعمالي ,كان الضوء عامل تحكم مهم" ذكر اندو "قمت بعمل فضاءات مغلقة بشكل واضح وملموس عن طريق الحوائط الخرسانية السميكة والسبب الرئيس هو خلق مكان للفرد ومساحة للذات في المجتمع. عندما يكون العامل الخارجي-بيئة المدينة- تقترح ان تكون الجدران بدون فتحات لذا يستوجب ان تكون الفراغات الداخلية ممتلئة بشكل خاص ومرضية ايضا"

قضى اندو معظم اوقات طفولته في الميادين والشوارع وما بين ال 10 وال17 ايضا قضى وقته في الشوارع وبخصوص في عمل مجسمات خشبية للبواخر, الطائرات والقوالب.
تعلم الحرفة من مرافقته لنجار في الورشة التي تقع بالشارع الذي يقع به منزل اندو
<=== يا حلوها من طفولة .. عفريت ^^

بعد فترة قصيرة من عمله كملاكم ابتدا اندو التعليم الذاتي عن طريق مراسلة العديد من الاشخاص مثل المصممين, مخططين المدن لمدة بسيطة ويذكر اندو " لم اكن ابدا طالبا جيدا في المدرسة, دائما كنت افضل ان اعلم نفسي خارج الصف. عندما كنت في ال18 بدأت بزيارة المعابد, الأضرحة, و بيوت الشاي في كويوتو و نارا..يوجد هنالك كم هائل من العمارة التقليدية العظيمة.. كنت ادرس العمارة عن طريق زيارة المباني الموجودة فعليا وعن طريق مطالعة الكتب في العمارة"

في الستينات قام اندو بعمل رحلات الى اوروبا وامريكا لدراسة المباني وعمل ملاحظات عليها ودراسة اسلوب العمارة في الغرب.

يحتفظ اندو بكتاب فيه رسومات تفصيلية كثيرة يحمله معه في جميع رحلاته .. في الواقع هو من قام بعمله حيث كان اندو يرسم كل ما يراه من عمارة الغرب حتى يحتفظ بها عند العودة لوطنه.
يعني ما كان عنده كاميرا وهو ياباني!!!!!

في وقت مقارب لهذه الفترة اكتشف اندو كتاب يتحدث عن لي كوربوزيه في مكتبة في اوساكا واعجبه
اضطر ان يدخر امواله لاسابيع حتى يستطيع شراء الكتاب وعندما اصبح الكتاب ملكا له يذكر اندو انه اصبح ينسخ او يطبع الرسومات في الكتاب عدة مرات حتى اصبحت صفحات الكتاب سوداء من كثرة الاعادة.

يعلل انه كان دائما لا يستطيع التوقف عن التفكير: كيف فكر لي كوربوزيه بهذا المشروع او توصل لذاك!!"


الكلام يطول ولا اريد ان اثقل لكن للتذكير
سيرة حياة اندو جميلة جدا من اجمل السير وفيها تفاصيل التفاصيل لمراحل طفولته ومراهقته وشبابه وبداياته وهي مشوقة كثير واندو صريح دائما في عباراته ولا يخجل ابدا من ذكر الصعوبات المادية او النفسية التي واجهها.

حتى انه يذكر كل شيء بالتفصيل ومواقف جميلة ي حيه ومدرسته ورحلاته وهو فخور بوطنيته جدا ولا ينفك يذكر انه تعلم ونما وربى واشتهر وتميز في اليابان.



اعماله:
1-متحف سانتوري\ اوساكا\ اليابان









2-جناح اليابان\ اكسبو92\ اشبيلية\ اسبانيا









3-متحف ناوشيما للفن المعاصر\ كاغاوا\ اليابان









4-اسكان الروكو القسم الاول والثاني\ هيوغو\ اليابان









5- كنيسة على الماء\ هوكايدو\ اليابان





الكنيسة ذاتها في فصل الشتاء ومن منظور اخر







سلام


----------



## raghad (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
تسلم ايديك على هذا الموضوع 
وبارك الله فيك على جهدك اللي بذلتيه 
نحن بانتظار باقي الفائزين بالجائزة..
بالتوفيق.........


----------



## ايمان ابوحسان (6 مارس 2008)

الموضوع بإختصار ....................رائع جدا
يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (10 مارس 2008)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

اختي رغد
العفو .. ^^
انا انتظر اقرا عن باقي الفائزين ايضا 
الموضوع اقرأه للمرة الاولى : )

اختي ايمان ابو حسان
شكرا لتعقيبك وتابعي البقية ^^

-----------------------------
المعماري جوزيه رافييل مونيو .. الرابح عام 1996


صورته:









حياته:
ولد جوزيه في بلدة صغيرة تسمى توديلا في مدينة نافارا باسبانيا شهر مايو من عام 1937 
امه تيريزا هي ابنة قاضي من ارجوان وابوه رافييل تعود جذور عائلته الى توديلا المدينة التي عاش بها طوال عمره وعمل بها مهندس صناعي.

اخته واسمها تيريزا ايضا درست الفلسفة والآداب اما اخوه الراحل ماريانو درس الهندسة اما جوزيه فيعترف انه في خلال مراحل حياته كان دائما ينجذب للفلسفة والرسم او التلوين ولم يكن يفكر بالعمارة لكن والده كان دائما مهووس بهذه المادة واحب ان يدرس ابنه العمارة مما دفعه للتفكير بدراستها.

في عام 1954كان قرار انتقاله لدراسة العمارة في مدريد شي من الصعوبة لاسيما انه عاش في منزل الروابط والعلاقات الاسرية به قوية.

نال درجته الهندسية عام 1961 من جامعة مدريد للعمارة ويعزو جوزيه الفضل للبروفيسور في تاريخ العمارة وهو ليوبولدو توريز بالاباس لما له من تاثير كبير وكونه مصدر الهام لجوزيه عندما كان لا يزال طالبا في مراحل الدراسة.

بعد ان اكمل مونيو دراسته سافر الى الدانمارك ليعمل مع جون اتزون او يوتزون الذي كان حينها يعمل على تصميم اوبرا سيدني باستراليا ويذكر مونية "زرت الدول الاسكندنافية وكنت محظوظا كفاية لدرجة ان يستقبلني المعماري الافار الاتو في هيليسينكي"

عندما عاد مونيو الى مدريد 1962ربح مسابقة لتصميم و تغطية القسم الخاص بالمهندسين في الاكاديمية الاسبانية في ايطاليا.

في ذلك الوقت استطاع مونيو ان يجعل جزء من رحلته الى روما لقضاء شهر العسل مع شريكته الجديدة بيلين فيدوتشي ابنة المهندس لويس فيدوتشي "لقد كان ذلك رائعا" ذكر مونيو "ان اكون معها في روما وهي شخص يشاركني الاهتمامات والحماس بشان العمارة بالرغم من عدم كونها مهندسة!!" 

قضى مونيو سنتين في روما كان خلالها شهر العسل وبداية زواجه وعمل فيها باول المهام وهي تصميم الاكاديمية الاسبانية فكانت فترة جميلة من حياته ووصفها بانها كانت اساية لمهنته وانها اتاحت له المجال لعدة امور منها : الدراسة، السفر، زيارة المدارس، التعرف على -زيفي-تافوري-بورتوغيسي واخرين- والاهم من ذلك المعرفة التي اكتسبها خلال زيارته لتلك المدينة العظيمة التي اثرت بشكل كبير على تعليمي كمهندس لما بها من عمارة.

يذكر مونيو ان حياته في الاكاديمية اتاحت له ان يؤسس صداقات عظيمة وقوية مع الموسيقيين والرسامين والنحاتين هناك.


عاد وزوجته الى مدريد عام 1965 وابتاعا منزل استوديو -منزل مصمم مع مرسم صغير كمنازل المهندسين عادة- في ضاحية ال فايزو وقتها كانوا مغمورين وسعيدين جدا بانجابهما اول ابنة واسمها بيلين.
في السنة ذاتها حصل على اول تكليف عمل مهم له وهو تصميم مصنع دايستر في مدينة سرقسطة وفي السنة التي تلتها ابتدا بالتدريس في جامعة مدريد مع كتابة بعض المقالات في الهندسة.

خلال السنوات التي درس بها شارك مونيو بشكل فعال في تجميع المعماريين او معلومات عنهم بما اسماه "المؤتمرات الصغيرة" هؤلاء المعماريين عرفوا بانهم اكثر المعماريين الاسبانيين نشاطا وفاعلية 
ومن هؤلاء 
Carlos de Miguel, Oiza, Molezún, Corrales, Garcia de Paredes, etc from Madrid, and Oriol Bohigas, Federico Correa, Tusquets, Clotet, Bonet, etc from Barcelona. Foreign architects attended as well, including Alvaro Siza of Portugal, Aldo Rossi of Italy, (both of whom later were Pritzker Laureates), as well as Peter Eisenman of the United States and Gregotti.

ووصف مونيو هذه التجمعات بانها بداية لمرحلة جديدة من الحياة المعمارية في اسبانيا وانها ساهمت في التطوير.

عام 1968 تلقى مونيو مهمة عمل اخرى وهامة ايضا ، مشروع اورميا وهي عبارة عن عمارة سكنية في سان سابيستيان وهي ايضا السنة التي انجبت فيها ابنته الثانية تيريزا وابنته الثالثة كلارا ماتيلد ولدت عام 1975.

في عام 1974 تلقى اول مهمة له في مدريد -تصميم مبنى مكاتب بانكينتير وبعدها بفترة قصيرة كلف بتصميم صالة او مركز المدينة في لوجرونو.

تلقى دعوة لزيارة الولايات المتحدة عام 1976 مكث بها مدة سنة في معهد الدراسات الهندسية والحضرية وايضا للتدريس في مدرسة كوبر يونيون للعمارة وكلاهما في مدينة نيويورك 

ووصف تلك الفترة بانها استفادة وتطوير كبير له ولعائلته بفضل المكاتب العامة والمراجع والمعارض الموجودة في الولايات والتي بالتاكيد تركت علامة واثر مهم في حياتنا!!

عندما عادوا الى مدريد كانت العائلة قد الفت الحياة في امريكا وتشربت كل ما امكن من العلوم والخبرات فاصبحت زوجته بيلين تلعب دورا مهما وفعالا في مؤسستهم الخاصة وهي مؤسسة تهتم بما يتعلق بالتصميم وايضا تصميم الاثاث المعاصر.

في فترة مقاربة ما بين السبيعينات والثمانينات عمل كبروفيسور زائر في كل من جامعتي برينستون وهارفارد وايضا جامعة لوزان في سويسرا.

في 1980 اصبح بروفيسور رئيس في جامعة مدريد على مدى 5 سنوات وفي الوقت ذاته عمل على تصميم متحف الفن الروماني في ميريدا بعدها بسنتين تولى تصميم مبنى -بريفيجشن اسبانولا-في اشبيلية.

في 1984 انتقل للعمل كمدير لقسم الهندسة في جامعة هارفارد وتولى هذه الوظيفة الى عام 1990 .
انتقل مع عائلته الى كامبريدج وعاشوا بها 5 سنوات.

عندما كان مونيو يدرس في جامعة هارفارد كان يسافر الى اسبانيا كل شهر تقريبا لمتابعة وتطوير مشروع محطة اتوشا للسكك الحديدية.

وصف مونيو فترة عمله في جامعة هارفار بانها صعبة "السنوات التي قضيتها في هارفارد كانت مكثفة بالنسبة لي لا سيما لشخص مثلي كرس كثير من وقته وحياته المهنية للعمل في التدريس والتعليم بالاضافة الى المهام والمشاريع التي ربحت بها كتصميم متحف ديفيس للفنون في جامعة ويسلي.

المشاريع التي ربحت بها -بعض المسابقات في اوروبا توضع للاساتذة والبروفيسورات لتحديد الاحق بتصميم مبنى معين خصوصا اذا كان متحف تاريخي او ما شابه من المشاريع التي يتمنى عدد كبير من المهندسين تولي مهمة تنفيذها- 

عندما انتهت مدة عمله في جامعة هارفارد ذكر مونيو انه احب ان يطيل المدة ون يستمر في التعليم هناك ولكن التحضيرات لاحتفال اسبانيا ال92 جلبت له العديد من المشاريع والمهام التي اصبحت كثيرة وتحتاج الى وقت اكبر ومنها مطار سان بابلو في اشبيلية، اعادة ترميم قصر فيلاهيرموزا، تصميم تايسين بورنوميزا لتجميع الفنون والمبنى القطري او المحوري في برشلونة.

علاقاته مع جامعة هارفارد لم تنتهي فتولى مكانه البروفيسور جوسيب لوليس سيرت بحيث يقوم مونيو بزيارة الجامعة لمدة اسبوعين كل فصل ربيع و يعطي دروس او دورات مكثفة في خلال الاسبوعين ثم يعود لمتابعة اعماله في مدريد.

عمله كمعلم او بروفيسور توسع كثيرا و طلب في الولايات المتحدة للتدريس بعدة جامعة منها جامعة شيكاغو، جامعة كولومبيا، جامعة يال، جامعة تولين، ومدرسة رود ايلاند للتصميم.

في انجلترا ايضا درس في مدرسة الرابطة المعمارية والمعهد الملكي للعمارة في لندن وجامعة كامبريدج للعمارة. 

في اليابان درس في جامعة نايون.
ودرس في اكاديمية الفنون في فيينا -النمسا.
درس ايضا في الجامعة الملكية في كوبنهاغن- الدانمارك.
وايضا في متحف اللوفر في باريس-فرنسا.
وجامعة بونتيفيكا في الشيلي-سانتياغو.

وجامعة الملك فيصل بالسعودية :68: 
يا ليييييييييييييييييييييت هو بالذات حبيته خصوصا لما عرفت انه يحب يتبنى مهندسين صغار ويعلمهم:80: 

المهم انا ما وصلت للنهاية لكن الظاهر ان الاخ مونيو درس في كل جامعات العالم وبنى كل المشاريع في اوروبا لان مشاريعه كثيرة واللي ذكرته لا يعد الا قطرة من بحر مشاريعه الكثيرة ما شاء الله!!



اعماله:

- مبنى اوروميا السكني\ سان سيبيستيان\ اسبانيا










- بنك بانكينتر\ مدريد\ اسبانيا 










- مسرح المدينة\ لوجرونو\ اسبانيا










- المتحف الوطني للفنون الرومانية\ ميريدا\ اسبانيا




لقطة اخرى للمتحف الذي ابتدا انشائه عام 1980 وانتهى 1986









-محطة اتوشا للسكك الحديدية\ مدريد\ اسبانيا اللقطة لمظلات مواقف السيارات










- المبنى المركزي\ برشلونة\ اسبانيا




لقطة اخرى من بعيد










-مؤسسة بيلار وجوان مايرو\ بالما دي مايوركا\ اسبانيا




لقطة داخلية لمعرض المؤسسة










-اعادة ترميم قصر فيلاهيرموزا\ مدريد\ اسبانيا










-متحف ديفيس والمركز الثقافي لجامعة ويليزلي\ ماساشوستس\ الولايات المتحدة الامريكية




لقطة داخلية للمعرض








مثل ما قلت هذا مو اكثر من قطرة في بحر من مشاريع مونيو ولو عديتها كلها ما رح اخلص وانتوا نفسكم راح تملون.

اتمنى انكم استمتعتم وانكم تتابعون الباقي لان الباقي كثير

سلااااااااااااام


----------



## معمارية سعودية (11 مارس 2008)

وفقك الله يا مهندسة هنادي وبارك الله فيكي على المجهود الرائع
شخصياً استفدت كثيرا ًمن الموضوع

وصار عندي أمل يوم من الأيام إني أحصل على الجائزة 

مزيداً من الإبداع يا مبدعة

معمارية سعودية


----------



## Arch_M (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك انا راح افضل متابع الموضوع وحتى 2100 ميلادية يمكن انا اطلع واحد منهم


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
حياك اختي معمارية سعودية

انبسطت انك متابعة و مستمتعة بالموضوع وهذا هدفي
انا ايضا اتمنى تكونين منهم خصوصا انك سعودية مثلي ^^" "


اخ M 
العفو.. وشكرا مقدما للمتابعة : )
يمكن ليه لا؟! ما تستهين بقدراتك ... فعلا انا اتمنى يطلع اسم عربي من بينهم 



اكيد كلكم بتقولن لي و زها؟!
ما احد يبرر لي بالمهندسة زها حديد لانها تعتبر المانية خصوصا انها عاشت هناك فترة طويلة هي نفسها قالت انها لما تسمع كلمة عراقية الاصل تزعل لانها ترجع الفضل لالمانيا و معاها حق..

انا اتمنى ارى في القائمة اسم لشخص عربي 100% ما يكون انولد وعاش في اوروبا ويقول اصولي عربية !!
يالله شدوا الهمة يا مهندزين المستقبل : )


احب اذكر الاعضاء:
الى الآن تكلمت عن 19 وباقي 11 منهم ومن بينهم المعمارية زها حديد وما رح ينتهي الموضوع بعدها رح اضيف كم معلومة زيادة يعني الموضوع مستمر طول ما انا متواصلة مع المنتدى


ملاحظة:
الاعضاء اللي ينتظرون الموضوع ينتهي عشان يقرونه مرة وحدة راح يكون كثير عليهم وصعب يطلعون على سير واعمال 30 معماري مرة واحدة غير لما كل اسبوع او كل 10 ايام يعرفون واحد جديد ^_^

سلام


----------



## معمارية سعودية (21 مارس 2008)

يا فرحة وطني بمهندسة مبدعة مثلك

لينا الفخر وترفعي الرأس يا مهندسة هنادي

إنشاء الله تكوني من ضمن فائزي الجائزة يوماً ما وأفضل منها بعد


معمارية سعودية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تسلميين اختي معمارية سعودية ^_____________^

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ولا مشاركة جديدة!!

مو معقول ما يكون في ناس مهتمين باعظم المهندسين في العالم
يا ناس المعماريين اللي اتكلم عنهم متميزيين مو على مستوى العالم الحالي لكن اسمهم يكتب في تاريخ البشرية وكل الناس تهتم وتقرا في اعمالهم والاولى انتم كمهندسين تطلعون على اعمالهم وفلسفاتهم 

وان كان عذرنا القديم ما فيه مقالات عنهم بالعربي لكن الآن انا اترجم وعلى فكرة انا مو متفوقة ابدا في اللغة واستخدم قاموس معي و الاكيد ما اتعب نفسي الا على شي انا نفسي محتاجته 

وانا شخصيا كنت اتمنى الموقع يكون مترجم لأن كل اللي انقله لكم هو قطرة من بحر المعلومات المتوفرة


ما ذكرت هالكلام تشوقا لمزيد من الاعضاء الاخوان المتابعين يكفوني بخصوص اخت Sasy ومعمارية سعودية وميدو وM وبالاخير نورونا الاخوات رغد وايمان ابو حسان
انا بس حبيت اذكر باهمية الاطلاع واكيد انا مستمرة في موضوعي ولا انقطعت عنه الا لانشغالي 

غدا ان شاء الله راح ادرج مشاركة جديدة عن المعماري العشرين -اسمه سفير فين- بعد ما اعدل على المشاركة وارفع الصور

بعدها اكون خلصت ثلثين الموضوع لو حسبناها عدديا : )

ما يبقى غير 10 معماريين لكن معاهم زها حديد يعني هي لحالها تحتاج موضوع اعمالها كثيييييييييييييييييير حتى الموقع مسوين كاتالوج خاص لها لانه ما يكفيها البوم ما شاء الله وبكذا ما اقدر اعتبر نفسي انهيت ثلثين الموضوع فعليا D:

سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (3 أبريل 2008)

المعماري سيفيير فين Sverre Fehn ...... الرابح في العام 1997


صورته:








لمحة من حياته:
لطالما عرف سفير فين في اوروبا كلها بانه المعماري الاكثر موهبة في النرويج وبعد حصوله على تكريم بريتزيكر يستطيع باقي العالم التعرف عليه والتاثر بخبراته ومواهبه.:15:

يصفه الكتاب والنقاد المهندسين بانه عصري وهو نفسه يذكر بأنه لم يتخيل قط ان يكون معماري يتبع الاسلوب الحديث 
يقول لكني امتصصت افكار وتاثرت بالعالم الصوري الخاص بـ لي كوربوزيه بقدر اهتمامي وتأثري بالوظيفية والمنفعة المتبعة في البيوت الصغيرة في القرى في شمال افريقيا

ممكن القول اني اتيت في عصر به ظلال الحداثة!!

دائما ما كنت اظن اني اركض هربا من العمارة النرويجية التقليدية لكني اكتشفت مؤخرا اني كنت اتبعها و اعمل ضمن سياقها
كيفية تفسيري للموقع وتعاملي مع المشروع والاضاءة استخدامي لمواد البناء كلها كانت لها علاقة قوية باصولي وجذوري.

-فعلا كلنا نظن ولا زلنا نعتقد اننا لا نحب العمارة التقليدية او المحلية لبلادنا مع اننا نتبعها من دون ان نحس وحتى لو كان اسلوبنا غاية في الحداثة او المعاصرة فاننا بدون شعور متاثرين كثير مو شرط شكليا لكن في الغالب من ناحية العلاقات الوظيفية-


ليس للمعماري اي عمل منفذ في الولايات المتحدة لكن هذا ليس غريبا فلقد عمل هناك كمحاضر زائر في كلية كوبر يونيون في نيويورك - اكاديمية كرانبروك للفنون في بلومفيلد هيلز في ولاية ميشغان-معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا في كامبريدج- كل هذا في عام 1980

ايضا درس في هارفارد ، وكورنيل ، وجامعة ييل وعرضت اعماله في معرض الفنون الحديثة عام 1968 ثم في رابطة المهندسين المعماريين في مينيابوليس عام 1983

استرعى انتباه العالم حين صمم الجناح النرويجي في معرض العالم في بروكسل-بلجيكا عام1958 ومرة اخرى حين صم الجناح الشمالي لبينالي فينيسيا عام1962
بخلاف ذلك معظم اعماله نفذت في النرويج مع القليل كان في السويد والدانمارك، فاز او رشح ايضا لتولي مهمة تصميم منشآت اخرى في ايطاليا وفرنسا والمملكة العربية السعودية ولكن ايا منهم لم يتم بناءه الى الآن!!

خسارة ... كان رح يكون عندنا مشروع بريتزيكري ثاني غير البنك اللي كان في جدة:86:

في ال72 اصبح فين من ضمن جيل مهندسين ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية الذين تخرجوا من جامعة اوسلو للهندسة المعمارية بدرجة دبلوم عام1949 

المتابع للموضوع يلاحظ ان جامعة اوسلو كان لها دور كبيير في انقاذ فئة كبيرة من الطلاب و اثر في استمرار التعليم بالرغم من الحرب القائمة حيث ان عدد كبير من الجامعات في العالم تقفل اوقات الحرب لا سيما ان كانت حرب عالمية!!

في ذلك الوقت كان المعماري الفنلندي الفار الاتو -وهو من معماريين بريتزكر- ملهم ومؤثر كبير على اسلوب العمارة الاوروبية وخصوصا على المعماري ارين كورسمو وهو معماري رائد في النرويج. 
ارين كورسمو ايضا كان صديقا عزيزا ومستشار عظيم للمعماري فين،سيفر فين الآن يعيش في منزل من تصميم صديقه المعماري ارين كورزمو.:84:

هنا احب اذكر ان ايضا المعماري الفار الاتو كان معين كبير وقت الحرب العالمية شوفو كيف الناس بدل ما تاثر فيهم الحرب وتضعفهم كملوا واستمروا وكان التعليم دائما مهم عندهم بالعكس ربما ساعدت اشخاص مثلهم بالتركيز على الوقت و العمل واغلقت ابواب الترفيه والالهاء عنهم...
اخذوا النقطة الايجابية وبحثوا عن الوجه المضيء للعالم:20:



دائما كانت اعمال فن توصف بامتلاكها جودة شاعرية!!
في الواقع هذا اللقب اطلق عليه اولا في لقاء له مع مجلة المانية اسمها دير اركيتيكت العدد (5/94)
كان عنوان المقالة: سفير فين..شاعر الخط المستقيم

عنوان ظريف  

السبب في الحوار ذكر فين انك عند كل مرة تحاول ان تكتب فيها قصيدة فانك تحتاج للموازنة بين افكارك ولغتك، يجب ان لا يقع امر يشوه جوهر الفكرة 
المثل يحصل مع الهندسة المعمارية فاي شخص لا يستطيع وضع افكاره الشعرية في قالب مبنى لا يملك اساسيات الهندسة المعمارية!!
الهياكل او المنشآت هي اساس العمارة ولا يمكن اعتبارها مجرد ارقام او اعداد بل هي المصدر الاصلي الذي يروي لنا ويزودنا يمعلومات عن الحياة والاشخاص في مكان ما!!


من اول و اقدم مشاريع فين متحف الصناعات اليدوية في ييلهامر عام 1953 والذي عبر بحق عن الاتجاه الفكري الجديد لعمارة الريف -الكونتري- 
السنة السابقة 1952تزوج فين من انجريد لوبيرج باتيرسين وفي عام 1960 احتفلا بقدوم ابنهما قاي الذي درس العمارة ايضا لكنه تخصص في مجال منتجات الفيديو عن اعمال والده في الوقت الحاضر

في عام 1952 ايضا سافر فين الى المغرب لدراسة العمارة البدائية لدول شمال افريقيا وذكر في ذلك الوقت انا اكتشف او استكشف وان عبارة عن ما اكتشف

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لاحظت معمارين بريتزكر استغلاليين حتى اول سنة بالزواج او حتى شهر العسل يخلونها رحلة دراسة بنفس الوقت ما صارت مو عيشة هذي!!:69:





اعماله:
- متحف جلاسير اي الكتلة الجليدية\ النرويج



















-متحف اوكرست\ النرويج



















-متحف كاتدرائية هيدمارك\ النرويج



























-منزل سكرينر\ اوسلو\ النرويج











لسة ما خلصت المشاركة باقي كثيير من اعمال المعماري
لكن ما ابي اثقل المشاركة بالصور

بلييز ما احد يقطع المشاركة الحين راح اكمل الباقي


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (3 أبريل 2008)

تابع بقية المشاركة

تكملة الاعمال

-منزل س.بودكير\ اوسلو\ النرويج











-منزل أ.بودكير\ اوسلو\ النرويج







- فيلا باسك\ بامبيل\ النرويج















- فيلا النورديه\ السويد







-منزل الطوب\ النرويج











- منزل ايكو-المنزل الاقتصادي-\ النرويج










ايضا اننتظروا باقي تكملة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (3 أبريل 2008)

بقية المشاريع:


- توسعة المسرح الملكي\ كوبنهاغن\ الدانمارك











-كنيسة الرأس الشمالي\ النرويج











- دار اوكيرن للمسنين\ اوسلو\ النرويج











-الجناح او القسم النرويجي\ معرض العالم\ بروكسل\ بلجيكا















- الجناح الشمالي\ بينالي\ فينيسيا\ ايطاليا




















هذه نهاية مشاركة اليوم والى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله ^_^


سلااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Arch_M (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ومعلومات قيمة..لا اخفي انك جعلتيني اراقب باهتمام شديد موضوعك واصبحت لا ادخل الموقع تقريبا حتى اشاهد موضوعك 

جزاك الله خيرا..وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 أبريل 2008)

اخ Arch_M
شكرا للرد الجميل : )


الأعضاء الثانين او اي شخص يعرف
عندي سؤال لو حبيت انقل الموضوع لمنتدى ثاني كيف اقدر انسخه بنفس التنسيق وبدون اعادة وضع الصور يعني مثل مظهرها في لوحة كتابة الرد طبعا اذا كان هذا الشيء ممكن يصير

+ ايش هو ال بريما لنك هذه الخاصية انضافت للمنتدى من عدة شهور لكن ما في احد كتب موضوع يشرح هذه الخاصية او الاداة واستخدامها!!



+ المتابعين... الموضوع رح يرجع يستكمل بعد 3 اسابيع تقريبا يعني على ما تخلص فترة الاختبارات والجوري وباقي القرف 
لو كتبت الموضوع في هالوقت راح يطلع حوسة ورح اكنسل صور كثير ويمكن اصب غضبي عليه ^___^



سلااااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (16 أبريل 2008)

خلصت من21 من بين 31 مهندس ما بقى إلا 10 يا سلااااااااام ^_________^

مثل ما قلت ما في شي جديد قبل 3 اسابيع 

لكن ما ابي موضوعي يغوص في الصفحة السادسة :69:
بس اشتقت له وللمنتدى : (

سلاااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (25 أبريل 2008)

سلااااااام

وااااااااااااو و اخييييرا ما بغيت اخلص الجوري
تم الجوري بخير واحسن مما كنت اتصور ولله الحمد 

اخ Arch_M
شكرا للمساعدة والتشجيع رح اذكر المعلومات اذا جا وقتها ان شاء الله
بما انها 2008 ان شاء الله تكون مساعدتك مسك الختام لموضوعي ^_^


اليوم باذن الله نستكمل المشوار واتكلم عن البرتزكر1998

انتظروا.......


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (25 أبريل 2008)

رينزو بيانو .. 1998




صورة له اثناء التكريم وكان مسيرة التتويج في البيت الابيض كان الرئيس كلينتون واعضاء من البيت الابيض حاضرين 








ملاحظة:
كل الاماكن السابقة من متاحف ومراكز تكريم للمهندسين السابقين لها اهمية لا تقل عن البيت الابيض ودائما يحضر مراسم التكريم اشخاص من الطبقة الحاكمة لاهتمامهم بالعمارة 

بالعكس احيان يحصل في نفس الوقت تعاون بين وزير او رئيس بلدية و مهندس مثل ما حصل مع اوسكار نايميير 
المهندسين في نظرهم الاهم مثل ما عندنا الشيوخ والعلماء ورجال الدين هم الاهم في نظر ملوكنا ولهم الاهتمام الاكبر لخلفيتنا الدينية وهم لخلفيتهم المادية 

وذكرت في احد مشاركاتي في السابق عن ملك من ملوك فرنسا كان يقول ان هيبة الدول وسر قوتها يكمن في عمارتها وانها تعكس ظاهريا ما يمكن ان يخفى في الحقيقة 

بمعنى ممكن تكون الدولة ضعيفة من ناحية الجنود او السلاح او التطور التقني او التعليم او الاختراعات او او او لكن عمارتها ممكن تخفي هذا السر وبصراحة هذا واقع وحقيقي اي دولة نسميها متطورة لازم عمرانها متطور

كدبي حاليا نعرف اهلها مو مثل اليابانيين وما عندهم اختراعات لكن لو كنت انا اجنبية او بالاصح اوروبية او امريكية كنت ظنيت انهم على مستوى عالي من التعليم والثقافة لكن لاني من الخليج اعرف ان الامر ظاهري لكنه يجعلها تبدو عاصمة قوية يخشى شخص ما استعمارها:78:





حياته:
رينزو بيانو هو الرجل الذي اعاد اختراع وابتكار الهندسة المعمارية من خلال مشاريعه المتفرقة والمبعثرة في انحاء العالم من البرج المزدوج الاستخدام في سيدني استراليا الى مراكز محات كانساي الجوية في خليج اوساكا في اليابان وحتى اعادة انشاء ساحة بوتسدام بلاتز في برلين بالمانيا او معرض مؤسسة بيليير في بازل في سويسرا
حتى ما ذكر من قفزات في مناطق متفرقة في العالم لا يصف ابدا الكم الهائل لمجموعة ونوعية تصاميم هذا المهندس الفخر

ان مشاريع رينزو بيانو لا يمكن حصرها في مجموعة تصاميم منازل، شقق، مكاتب او مجمعات تجارية ومعارض ومتاحف
او مصانع وورش عمل واستوديوهات:3:
او حتى مطارات ومحطات قطار وانفاق ومسارح وكنائس
لكن ايضا يصمم جسور، باخرات وسفن وسيارات كما يصمم المدن واعادة اعمار القرى او اعادة ترميم مباني قديمة :15:

هو مميز في كل الامور هو ايضا نجم تلفزيوني في برنامج عن الهندسة

ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله كل مواهب العالم فيه :67:


ولد رينزو في عائلة من البنائين في مدينة جنوة، ايطاليا1937
جده، ابوه واعمامه الاربعة وايضا اخوه كلهم كانوا مقاولين ويعترف بانه كان مفترض ان يكون مقاول انشائي هو ايضا لكنه بدلا من ذلك اختار الهندسة المعمارية 
يعتبر رينزو ان هندسته لها تراث ومؤثر مهم هو الانفعال العاطفي للبناء ، او بتركيز أكثر ، ثقافة العمل الناتجة عن نموه في عائلة بنائين

كان رينزو في ال17 عندما كلم والده بشان دراسة الهندسة المعمارية"لماذا تود ان تكون مجرد مهندس؟ يمكنك ان تكون مقاول!!" هذا كان رد والده الذي لم ينساه رينزو ابدا وهذه حقيقة تسميته لمركزه بـ "ورشة بناء رينزو بيانو" بدلا من "مكتب رينزو الهندسي" ويقول عن مشروعه نحن هنا لا نصمم لك فقط لكننا ايضا ننفذ ونختبر الامور هنا 
يعني كانه دمج مكتب هندسي وشركة مقاولات مع بعض ^_^


تخرج بيانو من مدرسة ميلان بولي تيكنيك للعمارة عام 1964 وعمل في مؤسسة والده الانشائية وقام بالتصميم تحت ارشاد واشراف فرانكو البيني 

كانت اول مهامه المهمة تصميم جناح الصناعات الايطالية في معرض 70 في اوساكا في اليابان
اخوه ايرمانو هو الشخص الذي قام بانشاء وتركيب وتنفيذ الجناح الذي صممه بيانو وايضا نفذ العديد من المشاريع الاخرى قبل وفاته المبكرة عام 1993 :80:

يا حياتي كسر خاطري احسهم عائلة متعاونة ومثالية :"( :"( :"(

المهم سيرة حياة بيانو طويلة جدا لكنها عموما تصف اعماله ودائما كان عنده شريك او معاون يعني اعمال قليلة تفرد فيها لكنه كان دائما الزعيم او العنصر الاساسي في المشروع

بيانو كان دائما ينفذ مشاريعه بمساعدة اقاربه او اي شخص يعمل في مؤسسة والده او جده لان مؤسستهم كبيرة ولهم فروع موزعة في كل مكان وكان يعمل لديهم اكثر من 100 شخص وكلهم كانوا مقربين :84:
يعني مو بس العائلة مترابطة حتى الموظفين الشركة كلها عائلة واحدة وكل شخص فيها فعال:5:



للاضافة:
هذامونجراف-سيرة مفصلة- ملف بي دي اف ممكن تحفظونه على اجهزتكم هو مقسم جزئين
الجزء الاول:
سرد كلام وتفاصيل عن حياته مع صور منوعة ومختلفة له في البيت الابيض مع الاسرة الحاكمة ولجنة التحكيم ومراسم التتويج والتكريم 

http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/143/pdf2000/PianoPart1.pdf


الجزء الثاني: في نظري اهم من الاول
هو عبارة عن موسوعة كاملة لجميع اعماله تقريبا وتفصيلها واتجاهاته وفكره في العمارة وبصراحة اشبه بكاتالوج فيه صور روووووووووووعة غير المدرجة في الموضوع هنا لكنه ياخذ وقت شوي على ما يكتمل وبعدها ممكن تحفظظونه في الجهاز ويصير فتحه اسرع واسهل لكن انصحكم مليون مرة تنزلونه ^_^
الناس اللي ما يقراون والله ما يحتاج انكم تقرون حرف واحد كانكم تتصفحون كاتالوج كل صورة تتكلم عن نفسها


http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/143/pdf2000/PianoPart2.pdf







اعماله:
- اعادة اعمار ساحة بوتسدام بلاتز\ برج المكاتب\ برلين\ المانيا









- مركز او مجمع جورج بومبيدو\ باريس\ فرنسا




لقطة اخرى









- محطة كانساي الجوية\ خليج اوساكا\ اليابان









- متحف مؤسسة بيلير\ بازل\ سويسرا









سلااااام ^^


----------



## Arch_M (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اختي هنادي واتمنى لك التوفيق موضوع الصراحة شدني لدرجة اني صرت اشمشم على موضوعك او مايتعلق فيه حتى لو في النت وهذي والله ليست بمساعدة وانما واجب وتقدير لمجهودتك..شكرا لك على موضوعك المفيد وعرضك الممتاز للمهندسين واعمالهم رغم انك طالبة مازالت تدرسين وتقومين بإفادتنا بمثل هذه المعلومات <<<<<لاتخافي عيني عليكي باردة
:67::67::67:
:78::12:وطمئنينا على الجوري انشاء الله توفقت؟؟!! دعواتي لك وكل طالب وطالبة بالنجاح في الحياة العلمية والعملية

ومزيدا من التقدم وفي انتظار جديدك دائما​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 مايو 2008)

الحمدلله الجوري كان تمام قلت هالشي ^_^


ان شاء الله اليوم اضيف اسم جديد

سلااام


----------



## designer mido (1 مايو 2008)

من أهم الاتجاهات اللي تبناها رينزو بيانو اتجاه الـ high-tech .. و من اهم اعماله في الاتجاه ده مركز جورج بومبيدو اللي فرنسا 

النقاد المعماريين اول ما انتهي بناء المركز ده استهزؤا منه لدرجة انهم شبهوه بإنه مركز تكرير للبترول وده طبعا لان التصميم اللي كان هاي تيك بكل معني الكلمة كان مليان بالعناصر التكنولوجية في الانشاء و في التكوين المعماري و حتي في مواد التكسيات لان اصلا فلسفة المدرسة دي هي ان المبني يكون جزء من تطبيقات التكنولوجيا بمعني اخر يكون آلة تكنولوجية... لكن بعد ما الناس تفهمت فكره في تصميم المركز بالشكل ده و بعد ما ثبت لهم نجاحه الناس كلها اعجبت بيه ..حتي اللي كانوا بينتقدوه زمان .. مرة واحدة بقوا معاه و معجبين بفكره ... ربنا يكفينا شر النفاق :72: :72:


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 مايو 2008)

صبااح الخير....اليوم عندنا معماري 1999

سير نورمان فوستر










ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوف الشر مبسووط بالماكيت
انا سويت ماكيت غبي ومكسر وحالته حالة لما خلصته كنت بموت من الوناسة اما لو انا سويت هذا اللي بالصورة كنت اغمى علي من زمااان


هنا ما حصلت في الموقع ذكر لسيرته ولقيتها في مدونات مكتوب -الكاتب دودي عبدالله- ^^"
نقلتها مع التصرف

سيرته:
ولد فوستر في مدينة مانشستر الصناعية في شمال انجلترا في عام 1935 لأسرة فقيرة حيث كان والده عاملاً في أحد المصانع.

ورغم أن والديه قد اهتما بتعليمه إذ أرسلاه إلى مدرسة خاصة الا أن الطفل نورمان شعر بأن عليه أن يترك المدرسة في سن السادسة عشرة ليبدأ العمل وكسب رزقه.:86:

فقد كانت هذه هي العادة بين ابناء الطبقة العمالية في بريطانيا قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية وبالفعل التحق نورمان فوستر بوظيفة صغيرة:69: في مكتب وزارة الخزانة لمدة عامين قبل أن يضطر إلى أداء الخدمة العسكرية الالزامية آنذاك، والتي قضاها في سلاح الطيران البريطاني. 

ويقول أصدقاؤه إن رغبته في الشؤون المعمارية والتصميمية بدأت تظهر في تلك الفترة. وبعد انتهاء الخدمة العسكرية التحق فوستر بكلية المعمار في جامعة مانشستر عندما كان عمره 21 عاماً، أي أكبر من زملائه في الدراسة بنحو ثلاثة أعوام.

وبعد تخرجه التحق بجامعة «ييل» للتحضير لدرجة الماجستير حيث التقى بالمعماري البريطاني ريتشارد رودجرز الذي يعتبر هو الآخر ثاني اشهر معماري بريطاني.

وقد أصبح الرجلان صديقين وشريكين في العمل:84: حتى اسس فوستر شركته المستقلة في عام 1967. ومنذ تأسيسها فازت الشركة التي تحمل أسم «فوستر وشركاؤه» بأكثر من 190 جائزة معمارية حول العالم وحصل فوستر على لقب «لورد» عندما منحته إياه الملكة أليزابيث في عام 1999 يعني وقت ما حصل البريتزكر: )
نورمان فوستر أشهر معماري بريطاني وعالمي.. تنتشر تصاميمه من السعودية إلى الصين

صمم برج الفيصلية  ومطار هونغ كونغ وأبراج الترويكا في كوالا لامبور وملعب ويمبلي في لندن

لندن: محمد أبو حسبو 
اشتهر اللورد نورمان فوستر، البالغ من العمر 72 عاماً بتصاميمه التي تثير الجدل بقدر ما تثير الاعجاب لكن لا يشك أحد في أنه أشهر معماري في بريطانيا، ومن أشهر المعماريين في العالم وأكثرهم طلباً من قبل الشركات الكبرى، لذا فإن زبائنه يأتون من مختلف بقاع الأرض.

فهو الذي صمم برج الفيصلية في الرياض ـ السعودية، ومطار هونغ كونغ الدولي على جزيرة إصطناعية، وبرج رئاسة بنك « أتش أس بي سي»HSBC ، وأبراج الترويكا الشهيرة في كوالا لامبور عاصمة ماليزيا، وجسر الألفية فوق نهر التايمز في لندن، وبرج بنك «كوميرز» في فرانكفورت، ألمانيا، وملعب «ومبلي» الجديد في لندن. 

وقد أصبحت كل هذه التصاميم معالم شهيرة في المدن التي أنشأت فيها وكان قد قدم أحد أجمل التصاميم لمجموعة بنايات تحل محل أبراج مركز التجارة العالمي، وهو الآن يعمل على تصميم أكبر مشروع إنشائي في العالم، مطار العاصمة الصينية بيكين. :20:
ومن أشهر تصاميمه على الإطلاق القبة المعدنية الزجاجية (قبة مبنى البرلمان الألماني) وواحدة من أكبر أماكن الجذب في برلين. ويزور هذه القبة سنوياً ثلاثة ملايين شخص وفيها يوجد ممران مرتفعان يبلغ طول كل منهما 230 متراً ويؤديان إلى ساحة المشاهدة الموجودة في أسفل نهاية القبة بسبعة أمتار، وعند الصعود إلى أعلى يتجلى للزوار منظر رائع للمدينة. 

وتبدو القبة وكأن لا علاقة لها بمبنى الرايخ القديم الذي يرجع تاريخه إلى أكثر من 100 عام فقط في الداخل يلاحظ الزائر أن عملية الربط بين القبة والمبنى القديم قد تمت بنجاح على مستوى الشكل والوظيفة، إذ ربط التصميم من خلال هذه القبة بين فنون المعمار في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر وفنون المعمار في القرن العشرين. 

أما أشهر بناية صممها اللورد فوستر في بلده الأم، بريطانيا، فهي برج «غركين»Gherkin ، الذي أصبح من أهم معالم لندن المعمارية. ويبلغ طول البرج 180 متراً، مما يجعله ثالث أعلى ناطحة سحاب في بريطانيا بعد برج « كناري وورف» وبرج « ناتوست» لكن شهرة «غركين» لا تنصب على ارتفاعه بل على شكله الهندسي الجديد. فمن أهم المزايا التي يتفاخر بها مصممو المبنى اعتماده إلى درجة كبيرة على ضوء النهار الطبيعي مما يوفر كثيراً في استخدام الكهرباء ومن ثم الحفاظ على البيئة. 
المقالة المكتوبة قديمة شوي لكن في الموقع كان مذكور انها اعلى ناطحة سحاب وقت بنائها بمعنى الآن ظهر ناطحات اعلى منها

كما يتميز المبنى بنظام معقد ودقيق للتهوية الطبيعة التي أيضا توفر قدراً هائلا من أجهزة التدفئة والتبريد المركزي. 

ويتفاخر مصممو المبنى بأنه أول ناطحة سحاب تجمع بين الحداثة والرغبة الجدية في الحفاظ على البيئة، بل كما يسميه اللورد فوستر نفسه «أول ناطحة سحاب بيئية في العالم». 
اخ بس قلت ان هذا الانسان كشششششششخة مو عارفين نصمم مسكن بيئي والاخ كسر كل القوانين وصمم ناطحة سحاب بيئية مو مسكن:78:

وقد حل هذا البرج محل بناية في حي المال اللندني دمرها تفجير إرهابي قام به «الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي» إبان حملته للتفجيرات في لندن عام 1992. 

لكن البرج الحديث اكتمل بناؤه في عام 2004 ليصبح بذلك أول ناطحة سحاب في قلب مدينة لندن منذ 25 عاماً كما فاز البرج وقتذاك بجائزة أفضل تصميم معماري لمهندس بريطاني، والتي تمنحها «الجمعية الملكية للمعماريين البريطانيين» RIBA وتعد أقيم جائزة معمارية في بريطانيا. 

وقد اشتهر مهندسان معماريان، هما نورمان فوستر وريتشارد روجيرز، بمبانيهما الزجاجية الجذابة مثل برج «غركين» الذي صممه فوستر ومبنى «سوق لويدز للتأمين» الذي صممه روجيرز. وكلا المبنيين أصبحا من معالم لندن الرئيسية ومن أفخر تقاليدها المعمارية الحديثة.



اعماله:
نفس الامر بالنسبة لاعماله ما كانت موجودة على شكل صور ولا كنت رفعتها لكم والله لكن كانوا حاطينها في ملف بي دي اف على شكل كاتالوج
بس كاتلوج بمعنى كاتالوووووووووووووووووج لما تنزلونه رح تصيحون :55:
الاخ نورمان في الكاتلوج يقول بعدوا عني وما في مهندس في الدنيا غيري انسان خطييييييير من جد
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/pdf99/Foster4c.pdf#page=1

+هذه صور الصفحة الرئيسية من الموقع سويت لها برينت سكرين ما اقدر اكتب مشاركة بدون صور^^

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9




هذا الفريق ومعاهم نورمان فوستر ..يا حليله هو القصير اللي بالوسط .. مجموعة فوستر فيها اكثر من 400 موظف من جنسيات مختلفة يتكلمون 40 لغة​
+ هذا رابط الموقع الرسمي لشركة فوستر وشركاؤه وهو مالكها وفيها صور وعرض لاعماله وعناوين للي محتاج يتعاون معهم او يطلب منهم مشروع
الموقع لا يوصف عالم ثاني 
www.fosterandpartners.com


اضافة:
هذا ملف بي دي اف فيه صور له وقت التتويج وصو لزوجته وطفلتهم عمرها كان 9 شهور وذكر لكلمته وكلمات النقاد والمحكمين وصور له وهو يتمشى مع اللجنة في المتحف وفي الحدائق مع البريتزكريين السابقين والحكام والرؤساء من المانيا وامريكا
ابي اعرف هذا الشعور 
تكريمه كان في متحف في برلين\ المانيا حلو كثير هذا المتحف 
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/143/mono1999/FosterMon.pdf#page=1

خلااااااااص التسعينات كلهم خلصناهم باقي 8 اشخاص فقط : )





سلااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 مايو 2008)

اخ Designer Mido
زمان عن المنتدى !!
نفس الشيء بالنسبة ل sasy



> مرة واحدة بقوا معاه و معجبين بفكره ... ربنا يكفينا شر النفاق


لا ايش جاب النفاق 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما في اي نفاق ان شاء الله
بخصوص الهجوم اللي تعرض له مركز بومبيدو صحيح انت ذكرت هذا الكلام في موضوعك عن عمارة الباوهاوس

الناس دائما كذا يستهجنون الجديد وما يتقبلونه بسرعة لكن اصبر عليهم وتدريجيا يبداون يحبونه 
مثل العمارة التفكيكية ايضا لزها حديد كثير حاربوها والى الآن ما زال عدد غير قليل ما يتقبل اسلوبها لكن الجيل الجديد يتقبلها اكثر وبعضهم متعلق فيها حتى

انا مثلا ما احب كثير طريقتها او اسلوبها لكن احترم ذكائها 
لكن بابا لما خليته يشوف صور لمشاريعها مع انه مو مهندس ولا مجاله في الهندسة ابدا لكن مجرد راي كان يقول يصلح للروبوتات مو البشر

الناس اذواق وهذا يرجع لخلفيتهم الثقافية وحياتهم الاجتماعية 
واحيانا الانسان ذاته مع الوقت يغير رايه لان ذوقه واسلوب تفكيره يتغير 
لكن هذا مو نفاق والله يبعدنا عن المحكمين المنافقين هههههههههههه

سلااااام


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (1 مايو 2008)

*تعقيب*

حقا كما تقول اخى الفاضل بشان هذه الجائزة من حيث القيمة المادية والمعنوية ولكنها ظلت منذ تاسيسها لاتتعامل الا مع
كبار المسنين وكان اصغرهم تلك الفائزة التىاشرت اليها حوالى 57 سنة ولكنها ونظرا للانتقادات التى وجهت الى منظميها من هذا الجانب بدات فى تغليب الجانب الابتكارى والابداعى للمهندس وخاصة المعماريين واخذت تفكر فى غض النظر عن اعمار المرشحين لنيل الجائزة وكان من حسن حظنا ان رشحتنا جهات علمية نعمل بها لنيل هذه الجائزة ولكن كان الشرط لهذه الجهات ان يتم الترشيح بجنسيتى الاجبية فكان ردنا الفورى والسريع (الاعتذار) فكيف لنا ان ننسلخ من اصلنا الذى شرفنا ربنا جل وعلا بان بعث خاتم المرسلين(ص) منا وزاد فى اكرامنا بان انزل القران بلسان عربى مبين
فهل تساوى قيمة الجائزة مهما علا شانها ان نتخلى عن شرف كرمنا ربنا جل وعلا به!!!وللعلم اخى الفاضل فاننا لم نبلغ الخمسين من العمر بعد0


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 مايو 2008)

و عليكم السلااام

اخوي استاذ احمد
لو اترشح لجائزة بريتزكر بشرط اترك جنسيتي واتسمى بالجنسية الاجنبية

وايش يضرني بعد ما اخذها اظل اردد ان دولتي هي الاصل في نجاحاتي 
مثل المعماري الشديد الياباني ذكرته سابقا اللي كان وطني لاخر درجة كانت كل كلماته فيها رجوع لوطنه وانها الاصل ولها الفضل في نجاحاته


> وكان من حسن حظنا ان رشحتنا جهات علمية نعمل بها لنيل هذه الجائزة ولكن كان الشرط لهذه الجهات ان يتم الترشيح بجنسيتى الاجبية



معليه اخوي بس ما يقنعني انك ترفضها هذي الجائزة تخليك تتسمى بافضل مهندس في العالم ايش يهمك اي دولة بعد العالم ايش يهمك بعد الكون!!

يا اخي هذه زها وتقول انا اعتبر المانيا بلدي لانها هي احتضنتني وتكيفت وعايشت اهلها زمن طويل ودرست وعملت فيها الوطن هو المكان اللي يحتضنك مو المكتوب على جوازك!! 
زها بنفسها ما زال الناس يشددون على كلمة المعمارية البريطانية او الالمانية ما اذكر العراقية الاصل وهذا امر يغضبها جدا لانها ما تعرف من العراق غير اسمه وهي ذكرت هذا الشيء في المقابلة حتى ما كانت تعرف تتكلم عربي!!

عندي اقتراح اخوي خليني اخذ الجائزة ولا اترشح لها بدالك حتى لو يحولوني روسية مو بس اوروبية وبعدها تشوفوني في كلام نواعم ولا سيرة وانفتحت مع زافين وانا لابسة عبايتي واقول لكم ترى انا مو روسية انا سعودية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة هم حتى اذا طلبوا هذا الشيء من المهندسين مستحيل ما يذكرون هذا الامر لو كنت قرات سيرة حياة فرانك جيري تلقى يقولون فرانك المعماري الانجليزي او البريطاني الاصل الكندي الجنسية ذو الام ال.... حتى زها كتبوا المعمارية العراقية الاصل ال... الجنسية ال..
طيب هم يكرهون اليهود حتى مو بس المسلمين وهذا هم اختاروا فرانك مع انه يهودي!! هم ما يحكمون يا اخي بهذا الاساس ولا بهذه المفاهيم هم جديين وعادلين في كل قراراتهم


اسفة على الاطالة لكن انا زعلانة من جد ابي اي اسم عربي او سعودي بالخصوص يطلع وانت تقول ترشحنا واعتذرنا هذا الامر مرة زعلني وعصبني


سلااااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 مايو 2008)

صحيح اخوي دكتور احمد نسيت اقول لك شي

كنت منفعلة بس حياك في الموضوع واتمنى تتابع قرائته لانك قرأت المشاركة الاولى فقط واللي تتكلم عن الجائزة لكن تابع قراءة البقية رح تستمتع ان شاء الله

سلاااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 مايو 2008)

صحيح انا نسيت اقول ان الموضوع خلاص ما عاد حصري للمنتدى لاني بدات اكتبه في منتدى جامعتنا 

الحين مسموح لاي شخص ينقله بشرط يذكر المصدر ^_^
واللي ما يذكر المصدر ترى انا كل يوم اسوي بحث في قوقل عن الموضوع واذا حصلت موضوعي في منتدى ثاني بدون حفظ الحقوق يا وناستي -احب المشاكل هع هع


+ نقل الموضوع ونشره هذا امر اتمناه وافرح فيه لانه في رايي توعية قوية في مجال الهندسة لكن اشهار المنتدى ايضا مهم بالنسبة لي = ما تكفيني كلمة منقول لازم منقول من ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

+ الموضوع مقطع وموزع على 7 صفحات واكثر فنقله لمنتدى ثاني امر صعب و اذا في احد محتاج الموضوع كامل على شكل مستند وورد تسهيلا يطلبه لكن ما اقدر انزله في المنتدى حجمه كبير اكثر من المسموح


+ محتاجة خدمة منكم  احد يعلمني كيف استخدم الرابيد شير او طق طق او اي موقع شبيه للرفع بحيث يكون مسموح في السعودية-اقصد مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للانترنت- تلافيا لحجب الصور 

المساحة المتبقية لي في المنتدى قربت تخلص والموضوع لسة باقي عندي 8 مهندسين وزها حديد يحتاج لها مركز رفع لحالها انا خلصت على 80% من المساحة الموفرة لي في المنتدى!!

+ لو كنت عضو متميز تزيد مساحة الرفع عندي او لا!!
انا زحمة مرة احس سويت ازعاج ^^" "

سلااااام


----------



## Arch_M (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك مرة اخرى على الموضوع المفيد ده..وشكرا لك على اعطائنا الاذن بالنشر<<<<<يعني كأني ما نشرته هههههه

الحقيقة انا بدأت من زمان انشره على زملائي في العمل من المعماريين على البريد الاكتروني بس الصراحة اني اشير دائما لموقع المنتدى وأضع رابط الموضوع في اول الرسالة وارسلها للزملاء المعماريين<<< لاتخافي حقوق لنشر محفوظة

وشكرا
arch_m


----------



## طالبه العماره العراقيه (8 مايو 2008)

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع بس معرفت وين كدر اشوف الفائزين الاحقين


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ^^



> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع بس معرفت وين كدر اشوف الفائزين الاحقين



حياك الله اختي طالبة العمارة العراقية
نورتي الموضوع اتمنى تستمرين في المتابعة

بالنسبة للفائزين اللاحقين لسة ما تكلمت عنهم و عموما ما بقي غير 8 اشخاص : )
اذا تحبين تقراين عنهم باللغة الانجليزية تقدرين تلاقينهم في الموقع اللي ذكرته في البداية 

هذا هو:
www.pritzekerprize.com

ان شاء الله اول ما انتهي من كتابة الموضوع ارسل لك نسخة على ملف وورد ^_^


سلاااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (23 مايو 2008)

سلااااااام


اشتقت للمنتدى من زمااان عنه : (

بس دخلت اشيك ولا عجبني ان موضوعي يكون في الصفحات الاخيرة بس كتبت هالمشاركة حتى اطلعه للصفحة الاولى

المشاركة الجاية رح تتاخر شوي رح تكون بالصيف
ما كان ودي يتعطل الموضوع بهالشكل لكن يلا مو مشكلة بس تخلص هالسنة على خير اكمل الموضوع ان شاء الله

لكن حاليا انا محتاسة و مهمومة من الاختبارات والمآسي اللي جاية 
الاهم والقرف الاكبر الجوري اللي جاي ومتاكدة انه اسوا جوري واسوا مشروع يمر علي في حياتي :"(

ان شاء الله ما يتكرر ولا نسوي مشروع بحجمه وطبيعته ومطاليبه مرة ثانية .. 
يااا رب ينتهي هالترم بسرعة وينتهي على خير  

و الى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله 
سلام


----------



## DooDi (26 مايو 2008)

اخت هنادي شكرا شكرا على الموضوع 

انا بصراحه ليا تقريبا يجي 8 شهور مااخش المنتدى 

وكان عندي بحث عن في مادة تاريخ العماره

طلبو مننا نختار اي معماري ونكتب عنو ؛ انا اخترت نورمان فوستر 

المهم واسوي بحث وتطلعلي الصفحه دي , والحمد لله لقيت المعلومات الي ابغاها 

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (4 يونيو 2008)

*تعقيب متاخر بعض الشىء*

الى : هنادى الصدقية
بالانابة عن والدى ا0د/احمدهشام00 الذى يمر بوعكة صحية حادة فاننى اجيبك بما يليق بما قمت بكتابته على مشاركته0
بداية لانجد ما تستحقين ان يكتب عما برهنت به بان البعض على استعداد لبيع ماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله فى مقابل عرض زائف 00 ولو اننا نرى فيك مايستحق لمجرد الترشيح لجائزة تتناسب عما نستشفه من سطحية العلم والثقافة التى تعوضينها بهذا الخوض السخيف فى كلمات نثق بانك لاتدركين فحواها والا كان لنا تصرفا قانونيا ضد من اعطوك فرصة الكتابة والرد بمثل هذه الطريقة الفجة والتى نانف ان نجيبك بمثلها ولهذا فان خلاصة القول انك لاتستحقين مجرد الرد لاننا
ان فعلنا نكون قد اعطيناك حجما اكبر مما تستحقين ؟؟؟؟
استاذدكتور/وسام احمد هشام000 استاذالاساسات العميقة والاهتزازية بكندا0


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

DooDi:


> واسوي بحث وتطلعلي الصفحه دي , والحمد لله لقيت المعلومات الي ابغاها


حياك الله .. اتمنى تتابع قرائة بقية الموضوع و مو الجزء اللي يخص نورمان فوستر بس ^^

ممكن حاليا تكون مشغول لكن ارجو انك تقرأه مستقبلا!! 


استاذدكتوراحمدهشام او ابنه-وسام-:


> بالانابة عن والدى ا0د/احمدهشام00 الذى يمر بوعكة صحية حادة


اول شيء سلامات ما يشوف شر ويستصح قريبا ان شاء الله... 
لا بأس .. طهور الذنوب ان شاء الله..
الله يعجل بشفاء والدك وبصراحة خوفتنا عليه كثير... نتمنى تطمنا باقرب وقت

اذا كنت غلطت عليه فانا اسفة 
اذا كنت اسات له فانا اسفة
اذا كنت مزحت بشكل غير لائق او هو ظن اني استهزئ فانا اسفة

اذا كان هناك طريقة اعتذر انا مستعدة
اذا لزم ممكن اطلب مساعدة المشرفين بحذف الرد 
اذا لزم ايضا رح احذف الموضوع بالكامل .... او حتى اترك المنتدى !!

لكن قبل كل هذا:


> بداية لانجد ما تستحقين ان يكتب عما برهنت به بان البعض على استعداد لبيع ماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله فى مقابل عرض زائف 00 ولو اننا نرى فيك مايستحق لمجرد الترشيح لجائزة تتناسب عما نستشفه من سطحية العلم والثقافة التى تعوضينها بهذا الخوض السخيف فى كلمات نثق بانك لاتدركين فحواها



على فكرة هذا الكلام كبير وكثير علي!! 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. انا لو تقرا ردي مرة ثانية رح تلاحظ وان كان في شيء من العتب ويمكن التوبيخ لكن ايضا فيه ضحك كثير وفيه تلقائية وفي مزح يمكن ازعجك هذا الامر 

لكن على الاقل ما في اي تطاول ولا تهزيء ولا تجريح مثل ما انت جالس تكتب




> والا كان لنا تصرفا قانونيا ضد من اعطوك فرصة الكتابة والرد بمثل هذه الطريقة الفجة والتى نانف ان نجيبك بمثلها ولهذا فان خلاصة القول انك لاتستحقين مجرد الرد لاننا
> ان فعلنا نكون قد اعطيناك حجما اكبر مما تستحقين ؟؟؟؟


يا اخي ما تريد الحصول على الجائزة انت حر بس ليه التهديد!! 
لو اني اسرائيلية ما قلت الكلام ..والله طلعتني كاني مجرمة لو ما اعرف ان الكلام موجه لي كنت قلت هذا كلام ناس قاعدين في محكمة ويتكلمون بقضية اعدام!!

واذا كانت طريقتي فجة وقاسية على حسب كلامك ردك ايش يكون!!
عدائي، هجومي فيه تضخيم واهانة بعد


من بداية الموضوع وانا اقول يا رب يوم اشوف بريتزكري سعودي بالخصوص او عربي عموما والحين اقول ان شاء الله عمري ما شفت ولا اشوف رد مثل ردك 

وليه تقول تصرف قانوني ضد من اعطوك حق الكتابة يا اخي قول ضدي انا ... وهم-المشرفين يعني- اش دخلهم ولا تظن رح يتابعون كل حرف اكتبه!!

اخ وسام ما اقول الا الله يهديك بس ... 
+الله يسامحك على هالرد يا ليتك ما رديت!!

+
يا ليت تدقق مرة ثانية:


> اسفة على الاطالة لكن انا زعلانة من جد ابي اي اسم عربي او سعودي بالخصوص يطلع وانت تقول ترشحنا واعتذرنا هذا الامر مرة زعلني وعصبني


لو ما همني الامر كنت تعاطيت مع الوضع بكل برود لكن الحق علي اعصب وانقهر


ومرة ثانية بعيييييييييييييييييدا عن كل هذا الجدل وبعيدا عن كل هذي المشاحنات 

تمنياتي ورجائي الكبير لوالدك بالشفااء العاجل وانقل له خالص الاعتذار
الله يرجعه للمنتدى بالسلامة ويبشرنا بشفائه في القريب العاجل يااااا رب



اخ وسام لا عاد تنوب عن والدك الله يخليك واذا كنت رح تفعل روق شوي وبلا انفعالات وحساسية مفرطة هذا منتدى مو معركة

اتمنى ما عاد تتكرر المشاحنات بينا مرة ثانية
وتاكد اني ما احمل اي حقد لاي عضو من اعضاء المنتدى بالعكس احترمهم كلم فرد فرد وابوك اولهم

سلااام


----------



## Arch_M (8 يونيو 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> اخ وسام لا عاد تنوب عن والدك الله يخليك واذا كنت رح تفعل روق شوي وبلا انفعالات وحساسية مفرطة هذا منتدى مو معركة
> 
> اتمنى ما عاد تتكرر المشاحنات بينا مرة ثانية
> وتاكد اني ما احمل اي حقد لاي عضو من اعضاء المنتدى بالعكس احترمهم كلم فرد فرد وابوك اولهم
> ...



استئذن في الرد..حيث اثارني ماوجدت من رد اخونا وسام المنحاز..اسف يا حسام فهي حقيقة..

عزيزي وسام كما اخبرتك اختنا هنادي هذا منتدى وليس معركة لتبادل الطلقات النارية ومايعرض هنا هو رأي مجرد رأي وليس اكثر وقد توافق وقد لا توافق ولكنه في اخر الامر هو رأي..وعلى العموم اجد اعتذار عزيزتنا هنادي يكفي والله يقوم والدك بالسلامة واهنيه على موقفه حتى وان اختلفنا بالاراء فهو رأيه وهذا رأي اخر..وياهنادي كلنا نعلم ان الاعضاء هنا متحابين واخوة ولا اعتقد انه يوجد من يعادي احد اخر..واشكرك مرة اخرى على موضوعك الجميل وهذا اخر كلامي


----------



## Arch_M (8 يونيو 2008)

ولايهمك يا هنادي..بس كملي المشوار واعطينا البيرتكرز 2000


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (12 يونيو 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة / هنادى الصدقية
لقد قبلنا اعتذارك 000 ونامل ان تكون هذه المشادة بداية لتعارف طيب0
ولكننا نؤكد لك ان ماذكره والدى واستاذى حقيقى وان اردت ان نرسل لك اوراق ترشيحه وفقا لما ذكره فى مشاركته التى تناولتيها بهذا التهكم الذى لايليق بقدر ومقام معمارى لاتعلمين عنه شيئا واكثر ظننا ان من بين تلاميذه من تتلمذت انت ان كنت مهندسة!! على ايديهم فكان على الاقل لغة تخاطب يملؤها الاحترام والنقد العلمى وليس المسرحى كما قرانا000 عموما من المفضل الانسحاب من مواقع لاتوفر جانب القيمة الانسانية والعلمية لمن قدروها بالانتساب اليها وهنيئا لها بمثل اولئك الاعضاء اللذين يعملون كمعاول هدم لكل قيمة تضفى الجدية لتلك المواقع0
ختاما نشكر لك اسلوبك الرائع ونامل ان تجدى من يتقبل مثل هذا المزاح الثقيل لاننا لسنا من هواة المزاح باشكاله المختلفة000 ا0د/وسام احمد هشام0


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

Arch_M


> ولايهمك يا هنادي..بس كملي المشوار واعطينا البيرتكرز 2000


شكرا لك ... والله يشهد ان متابعتك المستمرة اكبر مشجع لي على استكمال الموضوع وكذلك الاعضاء الثانين معمارية سعودية وميدو وساسي والله اشتقت للمنتدى كثييييير كل يوم ادخل ربع ساعة واطلع وانا زعلانة بس يلا كلها كم يوم وابسط هنا ^_^

للاسف ان المعماري الواحد احتاج لترجمة سيرته وجمع الصور وتنسيقها حوالي 3الى 4 ساعات!!

لكن ان شاء الله رح استكمل الموضوع في الاجازة الصيفية اما حاليا عندي اختبارات وبدايتها ما بشرت بالخير الله يستر عالباقي :"(


سلااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (12 يونيو 2008)

الاستاذ وسام



> الاخت الفاضلة / هنادى الصدقية
> لقد قبلنا اعتذارك 000 ونامل ان تكون هذه المشادة بداية لتعارف طيب0


انا امل هذا الشي ايضا



> ولكننا نؤكد لك ان ماذكره والدى واستاذى حقيقى وان اردت ان نرسل لك اوراق ترشيحه وفقا لما ذكره فى مشاركته


ما انكرت هذا الشيء باي شكل من الاشكال!! ولا حتى طلبت اثباتات!!اخوي لو ما كنت مصدقة ما كنت انقهرت!!



> واكثر ظننا ان من بين تلاميذه من تتلمذت انت ان كنت مهندسة!!


لا انا لست مهندسة ولكن رح اصير قريبا ان شاء الله ..ولم اتتلمذ على يد والدك وما عرفته الا من تتبع مشاركاته في المنتدى!! 



> عموما من المفضل الانسحاب من مواقع لاتوفر جانب القيمة الانسانية والعلمية لمن قدروها بالانتساب اليها



اخوي لو افترضت اني شخص ثاني وعاندت واصريت على رايي وكابرت ورفضت اعتذر و و و و ...المفروض تتعود على كل الطباع في كل المحيطات 
الانسحاب مو حل لانك بطبيعة مرتبتك-استاذ دكتوراه- معرض للنقد قبل المدح والطلاب الناقدين اكثر من المادحين وكل ما صعدت مرتبة علمية اعلى توقع النقد اكثر وان كان لاذع والا رح تنسحب من العالم كله!!




> وهنيئا لها بمثل اولئك الاعضاء اللذين يعملون كمعاول هدم لكل قيمة تضفى الجدية لتلك المواقع


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله -اتفق العرب على ان لا يتفقوا- الحين تقول قبلنا اعتذارك .. وبداية تعارف طيب!!
بعدين تقول اني معول هدم!!

المهم المشكلة ما ابيها تطول ولا تزيد وتكبر عن حجمها لان بالاساس ما في مشكلة 
اما الحاصل مجرد توهم بان فيه مشكلة واتمنى من المشرفين يقفلون عالموضوع الى هنا لان النقاش لو طال ما رح يزيد الا سوء


الاعضاء الاثريين في هذا الموضوع
اذا صار وتقفل الموضوع 
البريتزكريين من2000 الى 2008 رح احطهم بموضوع ثاني اسميه بنفس العنوان ويكون الجزء الثاني
+ نسخة من الموضوع وضعتها في منتدى اخر وهو المنتدى الرسمي لجامعتي-جامعة الفيصل- كلية العمارة واسمي هناك هنادي 

سلاااام


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (14 يونيو 2008)

ختام نهائى: نشكرك على تقييمك لنفسك بهذا القدر الذى ذكرت وافضل مافى الامر انك لاتعرفين والدى لانه من المنطقى انه لامجال فى الاصل ان يتعرف النهر على من يغترفون منه الشراب بل هو معطاء ودون انتظار سوى لان يكون المقابل هو الحفاظ على النهر وليس العمل على ذر مخلفات الشاربين بالموقع الذى منه يشربون؟؟؟
بالاضافة الى اننى ابنه الذى تذكرين اسمه بهذا الاسلوب الفج قد تعلم من والده الاينظر لمثل يلك التفاهات؟؟؟؟


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (30 أغسطس 2008)

معماري 2002
جلين ماركت Glenn Murcutt









حياته:
جلين ماركات معماري استرالي بريتزكري، ولد عام1936 في لندن، موركات هو المؤسس للجنة المعماريين الاستراليين
في عام 1992 ربح ميدالية آلافار آلاتو وبعدها نال ميدالية البريتزكر عام2002 كذلك كان موركات الممارس الوحيد في انتاج اعمال ومشاريع سكنية ومؤسساتية في كل انحاء استراليا

بالرغم من لم يعمل او ينفذ اي مشاريع خارج بلاده او حتى يدير مؤسسة او شركات كبرى او يتولى منصبا في مكاتب هندسية عالمية الا ان تصاميمه كانت ذات تاثير وانتشار عالمي خصوصا عندما اصبح يعطي دروس اساسية للمبتدئين وصنع منهم مهندسين.

تخرج موركات من ثانوية "مانلي بويز" ثم توجه للدراسة في جامعة "نيو ساوث ويلز" ودرس العمارة هناك خلال الفترة 1956 الى 1961 وهناك تعرف الى عدة اصدقاء جدد من بينهم المخرج جيم شيرمان ومصمم المسارح برايان طومسون ومنتج الافلام مات كارول.

شعار موركات وقانونه في التصميم touch the earth lightly المس الارض بخفة ومعناه اصطلاحا تعامل مع الارض برفق وحافظ على طبيعتها، اي لا تغير معالمها او تضاريسها...
لقد كان موركات حريصا في تصاميمه على ان تتداخل وتتلائم مع طبيعة وملامح الارض الاسترالية ولم يكن يشوه او يطمس معالم المكان، ايضا كانت تصاميمه اقتصادية جدا وتنفذ باقل التكاليف المتوقعة بالاضافة الى ان التصميم الواحد متعدد الوضائف والاستخدامات.. 

ما شاء الله لاحظوا الميزات (بيئي+اقتصادي+عملي) .. 3 صفات بس والله صعب جدا لان معروف التصاميم الملائمة للبيئة عادة تتطلب ميزانية كبيرة!!

موركات شديد الاهتمام بحركة الرياح، سرعة جريان المياه، درجة الحرارة والاضواء المحيطة بموقع العمل، لا يصمم موركات ابدا اي مشروع قبل ان يرى الموقع ومن ثم يقوم بدراسته واختباره قبل ان يخطو خطوة واحدة نحو التصميم!!
يتعامل موركات مع تشكيلة واسعة من مواد البناء وغالبا يصمم مبنى مكون من الحديد والحجر واخشاب التمر والصخور و و و .....

من احد الادلة والبراهين على نفوذ موركات وشهرته الواسعة: حصل موركات على جائزة بريتزكر بينما يقطن في النصف الاخر من العالم -يعيش موركات في استراليا وتقام المسابقة في الولايات المتحدة غالبا وقليلا في اوروبا- وتصدر اسمه الصحف والجرائد واصر عنه المقالات والكتابات

لكن.........
من يعلم ان عمل موركات هو عبارة عن مكتب هندسي مشهور جدا في استراليا يضم قائمة انتظار طويلة وطلبات واسعة لتصميم المشاريع .. هذا المكتب مكون من طاقم عمل يضم شخصا واحدا فقط:57:

هذا المكتب يعمل فيه موركات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذا قبل ما يتسلم البريتزكر الحين يمكن صاروا 2 انا وموركات نشتغل هناك 

يمكن القول ان موركات تقني معماري مبتكر حساس جدا تجاه الطبيعة والمكان، مخلص تماما، لا يعتبر عمله امر فني او لغرض الابهار..

كان بودي احصل معلومات اكثر عنه لكني بحثت بالويكيبيديا وبالمواقع عربي وانجليزي ما حصلت كلام عنه لكن ان شاء الله تغني الصور عن الكلام

تفضلوا...



اعماله:
























































للمزيد حملوا هذا كاتالوج الصور هذا ..بصيغة بي دي اف
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/81/pdf/murcuttco.pdf#page=1


الحمدلله بدينا نخلص ما عاد بقى غير 6 مهندسين وبعد كذا عندي فكرة عشان الموضوع يبقى مستمر


سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (30 أغسطس 2008)

يؤ اش سويت 

معليه اسفة بالغلط حطيت المشاركة هنا :/

لا تردون هنا روحوا لهذا اللنك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93744.html


----------



## حسن مشهور (31 أغسطس 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نستكمل السلسلة ومهندس اليوم....
> ليو مينغ بيينغ:
> نال جائزة بريتزكر عام 1983.


 
الأخت الكريمة/ هنادي
كل عام وأنت والعائلة بألف خير .. وشكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع الشيق .
أردت فقط أن أصـحح إسم المهندس المعروف عالمياً بـ " I.M.Pie " إختصاراً لإسمه:
Ieoh Ming Pei

أرفق هذا الرابط الذي يحتوي على أعماله (أسفل الصفحة) ومنها المتحف الإسلامي في دولة قطر .


----------



## أبو زياد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية لك هنادي
فكرة الموضوع ممتازة .. ويحتاج منتدانا إلى مثل هذه الموضوعات التي فيها إضافة وإفادة 
كنت أتابع دون تعليق .. ولكن شعرت من خلال المداخلات الأخيرة أنه من الواجب تحيتك وتشجيعك


----------



## arch_alduribi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراَ على هذه الثقافة المعمارية....
 ورمضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان كريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخ حسن مشهور .. جزاك الله خير على التصحيح
ابو زياد .. جزاك الله خير
المهندس الدريبي.. شكرا لمرورك ورمضان كريم عالجميع ان شاء الله 


سلام


----------



## nasher (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور لجهدك المبذول ,,,,


----------

